# ESP 2018 Sneak Previews



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They haven't started yet, but ESP announced on their FB page that they'll start showing off prototypes for new models this week. 



> This week, we'll start unveiling previews of the prototypes for our "New for 2018" guitars and basses. If you want to get the very first look at them, join the ESP All Access Community. It's free, and each week, we'll send you photos of the new models before anyone else gets to see them. Join today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I swear to god if they release one more all black 8 string, I'm going to lose my shit. Some of us 8 stringers like colors other than black.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Booo this thread.what a cock tease. Guitar companies need to stop announcing announcements


----------



## FitRocker33

They need to re-release the EII Eclipse 7 and slap a better set of passive p/u's in it.

Amongst other things, but that's all I can come up with before I hit the sack lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> They need to re-release the EII Eclipse 7 and slap a better set of passive p/u's in it.
> 
> Amongst other things, but that's all I can come up with before I hit the sack lol.



An LTD Mystique for us poor folk.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

2018 ESP EII Eclipse Prototype


----------



## couverdure

Dawn of the Shred said:


> 2018 ESP EII Eclipse Prototype
> View attachment 56748


This is basically Ted Aguilar's custom Eclipse but in black instead (his production version has two pickups instead of one).


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear to god if they release one more all black 8 string, I'm going to lose my shit. Some of us 8 stringers like colors other than black.



Amen to that. I’ve all but sworn off production guitars at this point, because so little is happening for 8 strings.


----------



## Mathemagician

ESP, how about some E-II neckthrough M2’s in colors other than black. A real m-2 with hipshot hardware (no reverse pointy headstock no m2). 

E-II H series at all. An H with a hipshot bridge higher than the LTD range. 

Watch them get all the features right but on the wrong guitar, or in a terrible finish. So tired of black/matte black.


----------



## feraledge

Also this one: 




I really dig that finish and glad they went with black hardware. 
The new RZK models got a full release, so I guess they don't count for 2018.

I'll say what I say every single year since like 2005: give us a goddamn Formula already.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Dawn of the Shred said:


> 2018 ESP EII Eclipse Prototype
> View attachment 56748



Damn, ESP has made my guitar.


----------



## angl2k

Things I'd like to see:
- something other than matte finish, because who really likes those worn spots on their finish?
- evertune e-ii horizon 6 string --> instabuy
- baritone e-ii horizon 6 string
- fanned fret (not gonna happen soon I guess but there was a prototype LTD I think?)
- s/s/s e-ii st with maybe some more finish options


----------



## McBrain

feraledge said:


> Also this one:



I see a flag at the 12th fret!


----------



## Zado

McBrain said:


> I see a flag at the 12th fret!


About time they get rid of that 12th inlay. That'd be the best improvement


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


> About time they get rid of that 12th inlay. That'd be the best improvement



but now how Im going to know which model guitar Im playing????


----------



## angl2k

Can't edit my older message but here's the link of the fanned fret prototype:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPbQf-qg_iS/

Let's pray for an LTD and also an E-II version of this


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> Watch them get all the features right but on the wrong guitar, or in a terrible finish. So tired of black/matte black.



But... you just bought one in Matte Black!


----------



## bnzboy

I am hoping they will release an E-II M1 bolt on model with a hipshot bridge in white. I will buy that right away.


----------



## jl-austin

I predict lots of maple fretboard LTD guitars.


----------



## JD27

jl-austin said:


> I predict lots of maple fretboard LTD guitars.



They announced a while ago they are replacing the Rosewood with Pau Ferro. 

http://www.espguitars.com/articles/...ly-into-the-future-with-sustainable-materials


----------



## Metropolis

I would hope:
- no boring plain matte finishes
- no gloss laquer neck finishes
- ditch the tune-o-matic bridges at least from superstrat models
- less active pickups
- no full abalone binding, it isn't 2005 anymore
- more finish and top wood options, other than usual mahogany/alder/flame maple/rosewood/ebony

But that's basically a korean made Schecter


----------



## Dekay82

I'm gonna jump on the "more than just black" train with some Stef Carpenter sigs. How many variations of his guitars have we seen and only been getting black for years?


----------



## Zado

Propietary pickups?


----------



## Blytheryn

A new Alexi model pls.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Propietary pickups?


They did those in the 90s and none were anything I’d consider great. The EII Eclipse EC has sentient/Pegasus set and that one hum LTD looks like it has a newer SD model. Personally I’m stoked that they’re branching out that direction. Also, even if Schecter is basically another branch of the same company, they definitely like to go in different directions. Schecter is much more experimental and ESP more conservative on doing new things. 
Note they have moved away from abalone hell years ago. I wish they would do more maple BUT do not gloss it!!!


----------



## Mathemagician

JD27 said:


> But... you just bought one in Matte Black!



Listen buddy. Just because I have a new M-1 (that I bought from you great sale btw he’s dope guys) that has quickly become my favorite 6 due to its sheer simplicity (1 pickup plug in and go) and sounds beast doesn’t mean I wouldn’t ALSO alike to buy a neon green bolt-on M2 with a maple fretboard and pink arrow inlays.


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> Listen buddy. Just because I have a new M-1 (that I bought from you great sale btw he’s dope guys) that has quickly become my favorite 6 due to its sheer simplicity (1 pickup plug in and go) and sounds beast doesn’t mean I wouldn’t ALSO alike to buy a neon green bolt-on M2 with a maple fretboard and pink arrow inlays.



I sense a custom shop order in your future.


----------



## Mathemagician

Give me a few more years to get situated in my career and yes. Yes indeed.

It’s gonna ‘effin’ happen, lol.

I’ve already owned and since sold an ESP KH-2, childhood dream #1 checked off the list.

ESP gas wasn’t quenched in a day.


----------



## Blytheryn

Mathemagician said:


> neon green bolt-on M2 with a maple fretboard and pink arrow inlays.




YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## gingerman

Nothing interesting expected... but what are RZK?


----------



## manu80

RZK : richard z kruspe Rammstein guitarist sig


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dekay82 said:


> I'm gonna jump on the "more than just black" train with some Stef Carpenter sigs. How many variations of his guitars have we seen and only been getting black for years?


I would do terrible terrible things for an 8 string version of his tele. Especially if it was in fluorescent red or some other 80s color.


----------



## Johny2wong

My wish for 2018 model is simple. Just an eclipse with silverburst color. Mahogany body and neck. T.O.M and stop tail. Passive humbucker pickups. If it has full thickness, it will be even better. But, I still buy it, if it has thin body.


----------



## Fathand

Johny2wong said:


> My wish for 2018 model is simple. Just an eclipse with silverburst color. Mahogany body and neck. T.O.M and stop tail. Passive humbucker pickups. If it has full thickness, it will be even better. But, I still buy it, if it has thin body.



Is the older Alex Scolnick signature still in the market? That pretty much checks all the boxes in your wish list.


----------



## Fathand

Dawn of the Shred said:


> 2018 ESP EII Eclipse Prototype
> View attachment 56748



This makes me all fuzzy and warm inside. I'd EMG that.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Also this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig that finish and glad they went with black hardware.
> The new RZK models got a full release, so I guess they don't count for 2018.
> 
> I'll say what I say every single year since like 2005: give us a goddamn Formula already.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> 2018 ESP EII Eclipse Prototype
> View attachment 56748


Smack a SD Black Winter in that, good god.

Who wants to start a second wave black metal band with me?


----------



## Lindmann

I would love a revision of the head sig which has the white binding again that the prototype model once had.
I was so disapointed that they ditched it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Smack a SD Black Winter in that, good god.
> 
> Who wants to start a second wave black metal band with me?



Yessssssssssss!!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

It's funny as soon as I saw the pic of that guitar I just thought that better be a black winter in there lol


----------



## feraledge

I'm going on the working assumption that it's a Black Winter in there. 
Source: it's what we all know it should be.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm going on the working assumption that it's a Black Winter in there.
> Source: it's what we all know it should be.



It definitely appears to be a Duncan with black writing, like the Merrow BW version.


----------



## stuz719

ESP/LTD/Edwards etc need to start spending those extra few pence/cents/yen to install clip-shut battery boxes for their active pickups on instead of needing to unscrew a cover to change the PP3, IMHO


----------



## Andromalia

Please ESP don't release anything this year so I can save up. I'm still recovering from my UltraTone


----------



## feraledge

stuz719 said:


> ESP/LTD/Edwards etc need to start spending those extra few pence/cents/yen to install clip-shut battery boxes for their active pickups on instead of needing to unscrew a cover to change the PP3, IMHO


I would agree with you in theory, but in practice I’d love to see less EMG and more passive SD choices. An Eclipse with Alpha/Omega? It’s on my mind...


----------



## stuz719

feraledge said:


> I would agree with you in theory, but in practice I’d love to see less EMG and more passive SD choices. An Eclipse with Alpha/Omega? It’s on my mind...





Alpha/Omega - The Bringer of Balance


----------



## FitRocker33

I agree with the last couple of posters. 

I remember when I was growing up, only the high tier ESP's had active EMGs. Nowadays they are so grossly overused in mass production guitars they seem to be the new Duncan designs of the guitar market.

More interesting pickup offerings would definitely be refreshing.


----------



## Andromalia

I actually like that ESPs come with EMGs most of the time. The 90es are over, EMG now has a pretty complete lineup and the quick connect allows for easy pickup swapping. It's not like it's 81 or bust any longer.
Back in my days, EMGs had to be wired like anything else, they're probably cheaper to install today as it's prepackaged and no soldering is required, hence lots of LTDs/IL ibbies/WMI guitars having them.


----------



## feraledge

I’m normally fine about swapping pickups and electronics, but these days, you can almost get more pulling a JB than a whole EMG set when reselling them.


----------



## Johny2wong

Fathand said:


> Is the older Alex Scolnick signature still in the market? That pretty much checks all the boxes in your wish list.



I prefer standard guitar model. Not a signature. What I want actually is an e-ii eclipse. If it has esp logo, the price will be quite expensive. If the guitar is expensive, it should have figured maple or any figured top wood.

One more idea. Esp should make horizon I with reverse headstock. Like the one in esp sonic model. I think reverse teardrop headstock is cute. I know cute usually isn't used for describing a guitar. But, horizon I is always look cute and cool to me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I would dig an explorer shape with cock stock... I know the traditional explorer head stock helps create a sense of momentum with the rest of the instrument... but I dunno I feel bold lol.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Andromalia said:


> I actually like that ESPs come with EMGs most of the time. The 90es are over, EMG now has a pretty complete lineup and the quick connect allows for easy pickup swapping. It's not like it's 81 or bust any longer.
> Back in my days, EMGs had to be wired like anything else, they're probably cheaper to install today as it's prepackaged and no soldering is required, hence lots of LTDs/IL ibbies/WMI guitars having them.



I can't speak for 2017, but my 2015 had them soldered. The only quick connect was on the pickups themselves, so you could swap them solderlessly. It looks like EMG sells the 81/85 cheap, hoping to get a foot in the door for some extra sales on the newer models.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I see a direct mounted passive on an ESP, I feel happy.


----------



## feraledge

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I can't speak for 2017, but my 2015 had them soldered. The only quick connect was on the pickups themselves, so you could swap them solderlessly. It looks like EMG sells the 81/85 cheap, hoping to get a foot in the door for some extra sales on the newer models.


I don't think there's any conspiracy. I think ESP pays probably the same low price for EMGs and SDs or whatever else. It just turns out that with so many newer options on the market from both companies over the past few years that the resale value of the "standards" (81/85/60 or JB/59) have dropped. Active EMGs seemingly more than the passive SDs.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> I don't think there's any conspiracy. I think ESP pays probably the same low price for EMGs and SDs or whatever else. It just turns out that with so many newer options on the market from both companies over the past few years that the resale value of the "standards" (81/85/60 or JB/59) have dropped. Active EMGs seemingly more than the passive SDs.



Also there has been a pretty harsh pushback against actives compared to like 2005ish when they were all the rage. Everyone wants passives these days, or Fishmans


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Well from what I've seen, the E-II SVs have been discontinued in the US, as they are no longer on the website. Still on the Japanese site though.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Andromalia said:


> I actually like that ESPs come with EMGs most of the time. The 90es are over, EMG now has a pretty complete lineup and the quick connect allows for easy pickup swapping. It's not like it's 81 or bust any longer.
> Back in my days, EMGs had to be wired like anything else, they're probably cheaper to install today as it's prepackaged and no soldering is required, hence lots of LTDs/IL ibbies/WMI guitars having them.



That's why I don't mind the usual 81/60 stock set as much as the usual JB/59 affair from Duncan. 

Both sets are decent, but... neither is quite what I'm after, so I'm gonna wind up changing them. Aaaaaand I'm probably gonna pick the one that will take less work on my part.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Can anybody who sees the new pics on facebook post them here, I'm off the grid but very curious.


----------



## Zado

Nothing from fb at the moment


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

First preview.


----------



## NeglectedField

Even better if that was greenburst, but I ain't complaining!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Loving this preview. This is what I'm talkin' about: no abalone, passive pups, and color!


----------



## StrmRidr

That green eclipse is awesome. Also, NO MORE UGLY 12th FRET INLAY!


----------



## Zado

No 12th fret inlay, they've won already


----------



## Shoeless_jose

wow there hasn't been a nice LTD like that in a while, their black cherry veneer just looked so brutal.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm 90% sure they went with sculpted heels on the new Eclipses as well. I don't know where I saw that, though, and there's a 10% chance I just made it up.


----------



## stevexc

I kinda liked the 12th fret logo :/ Maybe that was just me though...

Overall, can't say I'm unhappy in the least with it. Not 100% on the green, but I dig the implication that there'll be more colours and less abalone.


----------



## Science_Penguin

I've always said the world needs more green guitars. Only change I'd make is, gold hardware. For some reason I always liked the look of gold on emerald green.


----------



## Triple-J

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm 90% sure they went with sculpted heels on the new Eclipses as well. I don't know where I saw that, though, and there's a 10% chance I just made it up.



You are 100% correct they introduced sculpted heel/tummy cut/carved lower horn on most of the 2017 Eclipse models bar the 256 which just has the tummy cut/carved lower horn.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I REALLY hope they release some sort of new color for the Arrow or SV...


----------



## gunch

Are those new EC carves a response to the Ibanez ARZ


----------



## Unleash The Fury

They need a 25.5 viper


----------



## Bearitone

ESP, how about an Evertuned baritone 6 LTD?


----------



## feraledge

NeglectedField said:


> Even better if that was greenburst, but I ain't complaining!


Absolutely my thoughts on the matter...


----------



## Imalwayscold

Unleash The Fury said:


> They need a 25.5 viper


I'm glad that the 7 string varient is


----------



## MatiasTolkki

kindsage said:


> ESP, how about an Evertuned baritone 6 LTD?



Nah, let's NOT have anymore evertune guitars.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Imalwayscold said:


> I'm glad that the 7 string varient is


But i want a 6er


----------



## Andromalia

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nah, let's NOT have anymore evertune guitars.


They barely have any. I'd buy a Viper with an Evertune.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Is Evertune worth it? I've never tried one...


----------



## Bearitone

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nah, let's NOT have anymore evertune guitars.




Lol why not? Think they’re ugly? More of a trem guy?

Because if you’re a fixed bridge guy I don’t see why you wouldn’t want one other than aesthetics.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

kindsage said:


> Lol why not? Think they’re ugly? More of a trem guy?
> 
> Because if you’re a fixed bridge guy I don’t see why you wouldn’t want one other than aesthetics.



OFR master race


----------



## Bearitone

MatiasTolkki said:


> OFR master race



If only there was a bridge with the tuning stability of an ET, yet capable of all the extremes an OFR has to offer.

One day


----------



## The 1

I'd like them to bring back the Reindeer Blue or Snow White finishes on the E-II Eclipse. Also an E-II Eclipse Floyd Rose, or the Evertune Eclipse in a color other than black.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

kindsage said:


> If only there was a bridge with the tuning stability of an ET, yet capable of all the extremes an OFR has to offer.
> 
> One day



OFR is perfectly stable and I have zero problems with them. My Ibanezes stay in tune for months even if I don't touch them, and my OFRs usually do as well. Just as good as an evertune, with the added bonus of dive bombs.


----------



## skewkus13

Metropolis said:


> I would hope:
> - no boring plain matte finishes
> - no gloss laquer neck finishes
> - ditch the tune-o-matic bridges at least from superstrat models
> - less active pickups
> - no full abalone binding, it isn't 2005 anymore
> - more finish and top wood options, other than usual mahogany/alder/flame maple/rosewood/ebony
> 
> But that's basically a korean made Schecter



I agree with everything besides no tune-o-matic and no gloss necks. I love tune-o-matic AND floating bridges. Controversial i know. I also l ike the look of fully gloss necks and doesn't really bother me in terms of playability. ( i like satin necks too) The abalone though. It has to go!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

skewkus13 said:


> I agree with everything besides no tune-o-matic and no gloss necks. I love tune-o-matic AND floating bridges. Controversial i know. I also l ike the look of fully gloss necks and doesn't really bother me in terms of playability. ( i like satin necks too) The abalone though. It has to go!



TOMs and double locking trems have their places. Dave Mustaine has made a pretty good career for himself using TOMs and string-thru-body guitars. 

I don't like gloss necks all that much. My E-II is the only guitar I have with a gloss, painted neck and while it plays just fine, I can tell that it IS a little slower than my Carvin and Kiesel, both of which are tung oiled.


----------



## Andromalia

There's a perfectly good reason to want an ESP with an Evertune: I don't have an ESP with an evertune. Do I really need any other reason ?


----------



## Bearitone

MatiasTolkki said:


> OFR is perfectly stable and I have zero problems with them. My Ibanezes stay in tune for months even if I don't touch them, and my OFRs usually do as well. Just as good as an evertune, with the added bonus of dive bombs.



The learning curve for OFR setups scares me. Seems very time consuming for each setup too


----------



## sakeido

kindsage said:


> Lol why not? Think they’re ugly? More of a trem guy?
> 
> Because if you’re a fixed bridge guy I don’t see why you wouldn’t want one other than aesthetics.



because it's huge, complicated, ugly, and doesn't sound like a normal fixed bridge 

a properly made guitar with a hipshot bridge and good tuner will stay in tune forever. Evertunes solve a problem that doesn't really exist


----------



## MatiasTolkki

kindsage said:


> The learning curve for OFR setups scares me. Seems very time consuming for each setup too



Nah, it's not that bad. Just takes time. I can restring my trems in about the same time I restring a hardtail, if they have locking tuners. Winding those regular tuners is the most time consuming part of all that mess.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

sakeido said:


> because it's huge, complicated, ugly, and doesn't sound like a normal fixed bridge
> 
> a properly made guitar with a hipshot bridge and good tuner will stay in tune forever. Evertunes solve a problem that doesn't really exist



I played some dragonfly guitars (the only way to try out a hipshot here in Japan afaik) and I did some bends and it did go out of tune. The tuners were Gotoh Magnum locks. I've also played my friend's Kiesel DC600, which he got with a Hipshot: Went out of tune on bends. I've done some pretty crazy bends with an OFR and there was no problem.


----------



## Bearitone

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nah, it's not that bad. Just takes time. I can restring my trems in about the same time I restring a hardtail, if they have locking tuners. Winding those regular tuners is the most time consuming part of all that mess.


Last question because I know I’m off topic for this thread but, how long did it take you to get quick and comfortable with OFR setups? 

5 setups? 10? 20?


----------



## couverdure

sakeido said:


> because it's huge, complicated, ugly, and doesn't sound like a normal fixed bridge
> 
> a properly made guitar with a hipshot bridge and good tuner will stay in tune forever. Evertunes solve a problem that doesn't really exist


I always thought of EverTune as Floyd Rose for fixed bridge people, both can take time to set up nicely.

I really don't want this thread to devolve into EverTune bashing, the last time it happened was on a thread about Head from Korn releasing a signature LTD that's equipped with it. I remember a post from there saying not everyone needs an EverTune like how everyone doesn't need a FR.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

kindsage said:


> Last question because I know I’m off topic for this thread but, how long did it take you to get quick and comfortable with OFR setups?
> 
> 5 setups? 10? 20?



I dont remember exactly, but I think it was like between 5 and 10. I also didn't exactly have a lot of help trying to learn how to do it, and I was doing it with the Edge Zero and Edge Zero II trems, both of which are pains in the butt to get to zero point (they don't have the little rectangles on the sides like an Edge or Lo Pro do, nor do they sit at the same angle as the body like an OFR). I think had I started with an OFR or Ibanez Edge/Lo Pro, it would've been a LOT easier.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

couverdure said:


> I always thought of EverTune as Floyd Rose for fixed bridge people, both can take time to set up nicely.
> 
> I really don't want this thread to devolve into EverTune bashing, the last time it happened was on a thread about Head from Korn releasing a signature LTD that's equipped with it. I remember a post from there saying not everyone needs an EverTune like how everyone doesn't need a FR.



I hope I don't sound like I'm bashing it, I just don't see the need for an ET. Sure it's better than a standard fixed bridge for tuning stability, but I don't see where it's some great innovation either.


----------



## feraledge

kindsage said:


> Last question because I know I’m off topic for this thread but, how long did it take you to get quick and comfortable with OFR setups?
> 
> 5 setups? 10? 20?



You just have to do it right. If you follow that method (I use a sock instead of wood) and you'll be set first time.


----------



## couverdure

MatiasTolkki said:


> I hope I don't sound like I'm bashing it, I just don't see the need for an ET. Sure it's better than a standard fixed bridge for tuning stability, but I don't see where it's some great innovation either.


A lot of people here use low tunings (guess the name of this website), but these tend to cause problems with staying in tune. EverTune should eliminate them, which is why Head uses it since he tunes to a low A standard tuning.


----------



## Andromalia

sakeido said:


> because it's huge, complicated, ugly, and doesn't sound like a normal fixed bridge
> 
> a properly made guitar with a hipshot bridge and good tuner will stay in tune forever. Evertunes solve a problem that doesn't really exist



To me Evertune isn't really about tuning, it's about allowing me to play with lighter strings on shorter scales. Plus, when you do a recording, even if the guitar is still "in tune" the day after, it still usually moved enough that you can hear something's wrong when you do another take. You wouldn't notice if you were just noodling as the guitar is still in tune with itself. Try playing with a keyboard dude two days in a row without retuning.
It still is "only" a convenience tool, but a pretty good one I'd say.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

couverdure said:


> A lot of people here use low tunings (guess the name of this website), but these tend to cause problems with staying in tune. EverTune should eliminate them, which is why Head uses it since he tunes to a low A standard tuning.



There is a way to remedy this situation: Tremol-no. My friend uses one on his Carvin DC727. get an OFR, put on a tremol-no, there all set


----------



## couverdure

MatiasTolkki said:


> There is a way to remedy this situation: Tremol-no. My friend uses one on his Carvin DC727. get an OFR, put on a tremol-no, there all set


Nobody here has said that they want to replace a Floyd Rose with an EverTune, they just want a guitar that's pre-equipped with one. I don't get what's your problem here if you probably have never used one.

You should also know that Head's bandmate Munky uses Edge trems on almost of all of his guitars, so that doesn't mean everyone has to use one thing or another if they're all working fine for themselves and each other. Also the dudes from Wintersun used to block their trems on their guitars but they now replaced them with ET bridges.

There's also this response if you want to know why people use them:


Andromalia said:


> To me Evertune isn't really about tuning, it's about allowing me to play with lighter strings on shorter scales. Plus, when you do a recording, even if the guitar is still "in tune" the day after, it still usually moved enough that you can hear something's wrong when you do another take. You wouldn't notice if you were just noodling as the guitar is still in tune with itself. Try playing with a keyboard dude two days in a row without retuning.
> It still is "only" a convenience tool, but a pretty good one I'd say.


----------



## gingerman

Does Evertune not solve the problem of too heavy picking as well? I think this is a wide spread comment from many modern players who don't generally use OFR and the likes.
Hit a string too much and it goes sharp, with floating or fixed bridge. Not so much with the Evertune, if what they say is true. Never tried myself, though.


----------



## couverdure

gingerman said:


> Does Evertune not solve the problem of too heavy picking as well? I think this is a wide spread comment from many modern players who don't generally use OFR and the likes.
> Hit a string too much and it goes sharp, with floating or fixed bridge. Not so much with the Evertune, if what they say is true. Never tried myself, though.


Let Hevy Devy and Glenn Fricker explain you the magic behind this thing.


----------



## Lindmann

gingerman said:


> Does Evertune not solve the problem of too heavy picking as well?


Exactly.
I mean...it is nice not to have to tune the guitare once in a while but the real benefit from the ET is, that you can tune low, use light stings AND pick as hard as you can and the guitar will still intonate accurately. No need for super heavy strings that will cost you all the feel and tone. No need for baritones which aren't as easily playable as regular scales.

Plus...you can abuse the guitar while gigging and never have to worry about the guitar going out of tune in the middle of a song. This won't apply to those who keep it moderate with their live show but for all those lunatics out there the ET is a huge gain.

So I would wish for more guitars having the ET option.
This doesn't mean that no other bridges should be available.
I liked how the MH-1000 was availble with 3 (?) different bridges


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Lindmann said:


> Exactly.
> I mean...it is nice not to have to tune the guitare once in a while but the real benefit from the ET is, that you can tune low, use light stings AND pick as hard as you can and the guitar will still intonate accurately. No need for super heavy strings that will cost you all the feel and tone. No need for baritones which aren't as easily playable as regular scales.
> 
> Plus...you can abuse the guitar while gigging and never have to worry about the guitar going out of tune in the middle of a song. This won't apply to those who keep it moderate with their live show but for all those lunatics out there the ET is a huge gain.
> 
> So I would wish for more guitars having the ET option.
> This doesn't mean that no other bridges should be available.
> I liked how the MH-1000 was availble with 3 (?) different bridges




This is why Ben from Dillinger Escape Plan uses it. They are absolutely insane live.


----------



## GnarlyVomit

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> First preview.
> 
> View attachment 56837



I Basically own this just brighter, covered in abalone, and with EMGs


----------



## Tisca

Science_Penguin said:


> Is Evertune worth it? I've never tried one...



Personally I hate it. Hated it from the first strum. It does what they claim, keep in tune but the feel is ruining it for me. I like hardtails, floyds are doable but on the ET you can really feel the springs and how they take away the balls and resonance.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

GnarlyVomit said:


> I Basically own this just brighter, covered in abalone, and with EMGs


 ditto, except mine has a quilt veneer instead of a flame.
I also swapped the EMG's for passives on mine 
that's not to say I don't love this though; i think this direction is much better than ESP/LTD's regular offerings. I would gladly purchase this guitar if I had some extra cash.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Looks like a Black Winter in there. Had an EC1000 Stealth a few years ago and loved it. If this thing is 25.5” I’d have to snag it...


----------



## Blytheryn

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 56870
> 
> 
> Looks like a Black Winter in there. Had an EC1000 Stealth a few years ago and loved it. If this thing is 25.5” I’d have to snag it...



I count 24 frets, dawg.


----------



## stevexc

Blytheryn said:


> I count 24 frets, dawg.


Unless I'm missing something, having 24 frets doesn't necessarily mean it's 25.5". My EC-1000 is 24 frets and 24.75".


----------



## Blytheryn

stevexc said:


> Unless I'm missing something, having 24 frets doesn't necessarily mean it's 25.5". My EC-1000 is 24 frets and 24.75".



Didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 56870
> 
> 
> Looks like a Black Winter in there. Had an EC1000 Stealth a few years ago and loved it. If this thing is 25.5” I’d have to snag it...



Really? Looks more like an Omega to me as it looks like double hex screws, unless they went for a modified Duncan pickup or are using a specially designed Duncan made for this guitar.
The KM-6 did have a black winter with darkened Duncan logo and double hex screws, so it could be the same, but I think that's less likely than just an Omega.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I feel like randomly using a guitarist Signature pickup is not something that a company would do for an artist not on their roster...


----------



## Steinmetzify

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Really? Looks more like an Omega to me as it looks like double hex screws, unless they went for a modified Duncan pickup or are using a specially designed Duncan made for this guitar.
> The KM-6 did have a black winter with darkened Duncan logo and double hex screws, so it could be the same, but I think that's less likely than just an Omega.





Dineley said:


> I feel like randomly using a guitarist Signature pickup is not something that a company would do for an artist not on their roster...



You guys are probably right, I wasn’t thinking about it and it’s been so long I forgot the BW was a sig pickup.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

steinmetzify said:


> You guys are probably right, I wasn’t thinking about it and it’s been so long I forgot the BW was a sig pickup.




Black Winter is a sig pickup too?? I meant the Omega... I am in the it's likely a Black Winter camp.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dineley said:


> Black Winter is a sig pickup too?? I meant the Omega... I am in the it's likely a Black Winter camp.





steinmetzify said:


> You guys are probably right, I wasn’t thinking about it and it’s been so long I forgot the BW was a sig pickup.



I don't think the Black Winter is a sig pickup, however, the Blackened Black Winter (SD logo black and slug/screws replaced with double hex) is kind of a sig pickup (Merrow's) in the sense that its a modified BW that has been seen only in the KM6 MKI. 

I get the argument that a sig pickup is less likely to be put into a guitar (stock) that isn't of that artist, and it makes sense; however, I find it less likely that ESP was like "hey let's copy the semi-sig Merrow Black Winter he had on his MK1 KM6." I find the Omega more likely... or it's simply a Full-shred with blackened SD logo and blackened pole pieces; unless of course it's a custom pickup ESP/LTD had SD make them for some of their guitars. 

Awhile ago when the multi-scale LTD was floating around it looked like it had a custom-spec SD set of pickups in it; so its possible ESP/LTD had SD make them a run of pickups that they could start using in some of their new guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Checking ESP's instagram, it has hex pole pieces, but also has the Blackened Black Winter logo. 







It's probably a prototype for a new pickup, or an ESP/LTD exclusive pickup. No word on it being a sig guitar, just a 2018 prototype Eclipse.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice!


----------



## sakeido

gingerman said:


> Does Evertune not solve the problem of too heavy picking as well? I think this is a wide spread comment from many modern players who don't generally use OFR and the likes.
> Hit a string too much and it goes sharp, with floating or fixed bridge. Not so much with the Evertune, if what they say is true. Never tried myself, though.



so if I have shitty technique, an Evertune will fix it for me? hoooookay 

using a different pick is cheaper...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Checking ESP's instagram, it has hex pole pieces, but also has the Blackened Black Winter logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a prototype for a new pickup, or an ESP/LTD exclusive pickup. No word on it being a sig guitar, just a 2018 prototype Eclipse.



Nice! Yes, upon closer inspection that is definitely a BW SD logo. So it is either this 'Merrow- Blackened Black Winter' pickup or a new pickup altogether.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh shit I didn't realize the Blackened BW had hex pole pieces. I thought it was just a BW that looked like a Duncan Nazgul/Pegasus/Sentient. Yeah, I guess it is a Blackened BW.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I get the argument that a sig pickup is less likely to be put into a guitar (stock) that isn't of that artist



I think it depends. John Petrucci's and Steve Vai's pickups are WIDELY used outside of their signature models. Sure Dimarzio is one company, but they are one of the biggest and some of their most used pickups are signature pickups nowadays (be it the gravity storms, Evolutions, Crunch Lab/Liquifire/Sonic Ecstasies).


----------



## couverdure

Dineley said:


> I feel like randomly using a guitarist Signature pickup is not something that a company would do for an artist not on their roster...





MatiasTolkki said:


> I think it depends. John Petrucci's and Steve Vai's pickups are WIDELY used outside of their signature models. Sure Dimarzio is one company, but they are one of the biggest and some of their most used pickups are signature pickups nowadays (be it the gravity storms, Evolutions, Crunch Lab/Liquifire/Sonic Ecstasies).


Buz McGrath's LTD signature model has Stephen Carpenter's signature Fishman Fluence pickups. It used to have a pair of EMG 707s before he switched to them.


----------



## feraledge

My assumption is that it was a Black Winter. My hope is that it's an Omega. I'd be fine with either and would love to hear both.


----------



## couverdure

sakeido said:


> so if I have shitty technique, an Evertune will fix it for me? hoooookay
> 
> using a different pick is cheaper...


I don't think that's the point of it. If you watched Devin's video that I posted here earlier, he mentions that he travels in flights with his guitars a lot, which could affect the intonation due to the high altitude, and the EverTune prevents that. There's also Ben Weinman's example of doing psychotic actions onstage (typical for a TDEP live set) and the guitar still staying in tune.

It seems like it's made for a specific demographic of players and most users here aren't seem to be fond of it since they're always in the recording studio (which is also useful for that since you could track a song through another song without having to retune unless you need to replace old strings).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> My assumption is that it was a Black Winter. My hope is that it's an Omega. I'd be fine with either and would love to hear both.


mmm an omega loaded eclipse would be killer. such a good pickup.


----------



## VigilSerus

sakeido said:


> so if I have shitty technique, an Evertune will fix it for me? hoooookay
> 
> using a different pick is cheaper...



What the hell does picking hard have to do with poor technique?  Certainly wouldn't want to be on the opposite end and pick like a bitch.


----------



## Lindmann

Yeah. Picking hard is the fundation of a good tone. Especially regarding palm mutes.
It makes much more difference than the choice of pickups for example.

How would anyone not like the idea of beeing able to achieve a massive hard picked tone without having to care about the notes going sharp...?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I prefer light touches to heavy handed picking. Double locking trems work just fine.


----------



## Nlelith

There's a huge difference in picking hard with precise, good technique and "picking hard" with bad technique. Here's a good video example, but it's in Russian:

Timecodes of examples:
0:44-0:58 Bad
1:22-1:44 Good
1:44 Bad
2:17 Bad->Good


This bad technique comes from anchoring your pick on the string and/or digging unnecessary deep into the string. This leads to bad tone, lot of picking noise and notes getting out of tune for a brief moment after they are played.
What you want to do is to pick fast and precise, like lighting a match.

This youtuber also has a video where he explains/demos that good picking technique won't affect pitch of even thin/standard gauge strings (at least in not extremely low tunings, the lowest he demoed is A, IIRC), but I can't find it.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


>



Bah need an ebony board on that. but otherwise looks so so dope.

Although I stick to my ebony comment its very KM7ish... almost too much so, but I'm sure it still plays like a beast.


----------



## sakeido

ShadowsfeaR said:


> What the hell does picking hard have to do with poor technique?  Certainly wouldn't want to be on the opposite end and pick like a bitch.





Lindmann said:


> Yeah. Picking hard is the fundation of a good tone. Especially regarding palm mutes.
> It makes much more difference than the choice of pickups for example.
> 
> How would anyone not like the idea of beeing able to achieve a massive hard picked tone without having to care about the notes going sharp...?



you can do this thing called "practice" and pick hard, without spanking all your notes sharp. you'd think that would be glaringly obvious..


----------



## couverdure

feraledge said:


>


I'm not a fan of the Forest headstock, and the EverTune would look better on that guitar if it was the silver one like the Ken Susi and Head models.

It also took me a few seconds to realize that it's Andy James because of the inlay and his profile name.


----------



## couverdure

sakeido said:


> you can do this thing called "practice" and pick hard, without spanking all your notes sharp. you'd think that would be glaringly obvious..


What does this contribute with your argument about the EverTune? There's a lot more to understand about that thing than just staying in tune, and people here dismiss it because they think it's "just a fixed bridge".


----------



## VigilSerus

sakeido said:


> you can do this thing called "practice" and pick hard, without spanking all your notes sharp. you'd think that would be glaringly obvious..



They dont, just fyi. Anyone who's ever recorded worth a shit knows you need to pick as hard as you can get without changing pitch. I assume Evertune helps exacerbate your amplitude without altering pitch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


>


ewww chrome pickups and black hardware, with brown rosewood board 
needs a black board and black pickups imo


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> ewww chrome pickups and black hardware, with brown rosewood board
> needs a black board and black pickups imo


He doesn’t like ebony and he said that the actual model will have black pickups. 
I say it needs more maple fretboard, but I also need Andy’s talent. So.... I lose


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> He doesn’t like ebony and he said that the actual model will have black pickups.
> I say it needs more maple fretboard, but I also need Andy’s talent. So.... I lose


fair enough, even maple would be superior to brown ass rosewood. it just kills the aesthetic.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

My question is: Why, if CITES is making things so difficult to move rosewood around, do guitar makers keep using it?


----------



## feraledge

I think at this point it's all about paperwork. I don't get why they would use it still, but I think the WMI hang up debacle was about getting paperwork cleared to show that all rosewood in house was purchased before CITES passed the ban. Irony is that Andy said ebony was becoming too rare as well. It's not untrue, but, ya know...


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Yeah I heard jet black ebony is gone, but then doesn't that mean that these makers should be using more maple or something like Pau ferro to deal with the situation? I mean if something is going extinct, MAYBE they should be working on ways to combat the situation rather than continuing business as usual. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Richlite for all!!!!


----------



## JD27

MatiasTolkki said:


> Yeah I heard jet black ebony is gone, but then doesn't that mean that these makers should be using more maple or something like Pau ferro to deal with the situation? I mean if something is going extinct, MAYBE they should be working on ways to combat the situation rather than continuing business as usual. Just my thoughts.



They are. 

http://www.espguitars.com/articles/...ly-into-the-future-with-sustainable-materials


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> Richlite for all!!!!


I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Dineley said:


> Richlite for all!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dineley said:


> Richlite for all!!!!





KnightBrolaire said:


> I'd be fine with that.





Science_Penguin said:


>



Yup


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Neil from ADTR sig model? He says that if the standard model is successful they'll release a baritone version as well.


----------



## feraledge

I remember Ted from Death Angel making it sound like they wanted the sig ECs to have two PUPs and now they’ve got two single hum LTDs coming out in 2018!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> I remember Ted from Death Angel making it sound like they wanted the sig ECs to have two PUPs and now they’ve got two single hum LTDs coming out in 2018!


Yeah I heard the same for the Breaking Benjamin sig baritone as well. Ben wanted a single humbucker bridge but the production came with a neck pickup.


----------



## Andromalia

MatiasTolkki said:


> Yeah I heard jet black ebony is gone, but then doesn't that mean that these makers should be using more maple or something like Pau ferro to deal with the situation? I mean if something is going extinct, MAYBE they should be working on ways to combat the situation rather than continuing business as usual. Just my thoughts.



I got the impression that the japanese as a body (meaning I'm sure there are exceptions, nut, they are...exceptions) are very fond of protecting *their* environment. Razing forests or fish fauna in other countries however is perfectly fine. You mostly can't harvest wood in Japan, but all those eating sticks have to come from somewhere.
Japan imports for over 10 million USD worth of wood per year.

https://wits.worldbank.org/CountryP.../Import/Partner/by-country/Product/44-49_Wood

That's more than the entire european union for a "mere" 120ish million people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah I heard the same for the Breaking Benjamin sig baritone as well. Ben wanted a single humbucker bridge but the production came with a neck pickup.



Yeah that was the weirdest shit. Dude was known for never using a neck pickup and even ditched the pickup selector on his sig model, yet was forced to install a neck pickup. I hope they eventually revamp them with single buckers down the road.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Andromalia said:


> I got the impression that the japanese as a body (meaning I'm sure there are exceptions, nut, they are...exceptions) are very fond of protecting *their* environment. Razing forests or fish fauna in other countries however is perfectly fine. You mostly can't harvest wood in Japan, but all those eating sticks have to come from somewhere.
> Japan imports for over 10 million USD worth of wood per year.
> 
> https://wits.worldbank.org/CountryP.../Import/Partner/by-country/Product/44-49_Wood
> 
> That's more than the entire european union for a "mere" 120ish million people.



Well the cause for CITES was actually Chinese buying up furniture with the banned species. 

Also, there are PLENTY of wood cut down all the time. Hell, they raze mountains just so they can develop more area (just for reference, the area I live used to be a decently sized mountain until they decided they needed to develop it, razed it, now it's just a bunch of hills).


----------



## austink

The block inlays on that make it so much better than the flag inlays. And 25.5 makes it more appealing to me. I am usually not a single cut guy, but I would try that. The tune o matic is the biggest turn off for me.


----------



## Tisca

austink said:


> The block inlays on that make it so much better than the flag inlays. And 25.5 makes it more appealing to me. I am usually not a single cut guy, but I would try that. The tune o matic is the biggest turn off for me.



Talking about Neil's EC? Is it confirmed 25.5"?


----------



## fps

austink said:


> The block inlays on that make it so much better than the flag inlays. And 25.5 makes it more appealing to me. I am usually not a single cut guy, but I would try that. The tune o matic is the biggest turn off for me.



The flags and the model name at 12th fret are major aesthetic reasons I haven't considered an LTD for years.


----------



## couverdure

Tisca said:


> Talking about Neil's EC? Is it confirmed 25.5"?


Yes, he uses the 25.5" for his Drop C tuning, and the 27.7" baritone one for Drop A#.


----------



## feraledge

I don't get why people are so opposed to the model name on the 12th. I think it's useful. Though theoretically without it, GC might end up misidentifying some models and then we could get some of those insane Jackson deals...
Flag inlays never bothered me either, iconic part of the Eclipse IMO. 
But I am glad to see some 25.5" scale options on the rise. RZK models are 25.5" as well.


----------



## Tisca

couverdure said:


> Yes, he uses the 25.5" for his Drop C tuning, and the 27.7" baritone one for Drop A#.


Thx! Looks good on paper but I have to remain pessimistic. The Ltds I've tried lately have been so poor quality I could barely justify half of the asking price. I'm going to guess a price of 1300€ on the Westfall Ltd.


----------



## feraledge

Tisca said:


> Thx! Looks good on paper but I have to remain pessimistic. The Ltds I've tried lately have been so poor quality I could barely justify half of the asking price. I'm going to guess a price of 1300€ on the Westfall Ltd.


To each their own. Since WMI has reigned in quality after years of being all over the map and LTDs moved their 400 line there, I have nothing but great things to say about the recent ones.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I don't get why people are so opposed to the model name on the 12th. I think it's useful. Though theoretically without it, GC might end up misidentifying some models and then we could get some of those insane Jackson deals...
> Flag inlays never bothered me either, iconic part of the Eclipse IMO.
> But I am glad to see some 25.5" scale options on the rise. RZK models are 25.5" as well.



I don't mind the flag inlays either. The Jeff Kendrick models were 25.5" as well.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I definitely prefer the flag inlays but the blocks are cool too.
Regarding the 12th fret model designation that ESP/LTD seems to be moving away from, I am much in favor of it.


----------



## Jake

I'm all for the flag inlays and even the 12th fret logo but that's what I grew up with


----------



## Andromalia

Well i grew up with "nope, can't afford it" so you're still on schedule  When I was a teenager all we could afford were aria pro IIs, entry level ibbies and Solid state amps. I broke the piggy for a Marshall shredmaster. ESPs were very much THE "high levle brand you can't afford". Everybody knew a dude who knew a dude who had a Gibson, Fender, Jackson. ESP ? Nope. In the shop's galleries only.


----------



## theicon2125

I'm super happy they're getting away from the 12th fret inlay. It's a bit of an OCD thing for me. Flags on 1,3,5,7,9 block with model on 12 then back to flags for the rest just looks bad to me. Personal preference though.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

And the next preview has arrived, if baritone I would love it... love the look either way just a little underwhelmed with the matte black from these guys.


----------



## Mathemagician

ESP. I know you have one luthier there who digs colors. Set him free. Let him paint.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Steinmetzify

Diggin em. Waiting to see the H version. Probably pick it up, I need a passive super strat for recording.


----------



## JD27

So these are the "Black Metal Series" LTDs. That pretty much confirms that they are Black Winters in them.


----------



## Lada The Great

It seems like I am the only member here who likes matte black guitars...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> So these are the "Black Metal Series" LTDs. That pretty much confirms that they are Black Winters in them.



ESP: We heard you guys hated black guitars... So we made a line dedicated to nothing but black guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ha joke's on ESP, I would have actually bought an 8 string from them if they came in colors other than black. Guess I'm building my own damn neon orange horizon now.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP: We heard you guys hated black guitars... So we made a line dedicated to nothing but black guitars.



Well they wouldn't be "Black Metal" if they were hot pink, would they? I think that is the "Hair Metal" series that you want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Well they wouldn't be "Black Metal" if they were hot pink, would they? I think that is the "Hair Metal" series that you want.



Shit you not; I'd take a Hair Metal series over a black metal series.


----------



## FitRocker33

ESP didn't get the memo that some of the heaviest current bands rock the same colors that made up Richard Simmons tights back in the day. And we're cool with that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Well they wouldn't be "Black Metal" if they were hot pink, would they? I think that is the "Hair Metal" series that you want.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit you not; I'd take a Hair Metal series over a black metal series.



Well shit, looks like Gibson heard us.

http://sevenstring.org/threads/neon-gibson-les-pauls.325943/


----------



## ofu

Lada The Great said:


> It seems like I am the only member here who likes matte black guitars...



I hear you, brother. Almost any shape is acceptable, ditch all the inlays and intricacies, stain it black so it looks dirty, slap a passive bridge pickup and voila, I'll be a very happy customer. 

I guess I have a dull taste.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit you not; I'd take a Hair Metal series over a black metal series.



I don't doubt it, as would many here. But sometimes I think we (the SSO crowd) don't realize how small in the grand scheme of things we are. I assume they sell black guitars just fine.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well shit, looks like Gibson heard us.
> 
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/neon-gibson-les-pauls.325943/



Gibson has selective hearing. It hears what it wants.


----------



## possumkiller

Dineley said:


> And the next preview has arrived, if baritone I would love it... love the look either way just a little underwhelmed with the matte black from these guys.
> View attachment 56914



This with the V body and reverse pointy inline would get my money asap.


----------



## possumkiller

Dineley said:


> And the next preview has arrived, if baritone I would love it... love the look either way just a little underwhelmed with the matte black from these guys.
> View attachment 56914



This with the V body and reverse pointy inline would get my money asap.


----------



## Science_Penguin

What's with the single pickups thing? I like my neck pickups!


----------



## Tisca

Science_Penguin said:


> What's with the single pickups thing? I like my neck pickups!



There's plenty of dual pickup guitars out there already. Magnets of the neck pickup will affect the strings even if it's not in use. Hopefully half the pickups and half the pots will show in prices also.


----------



## gunch

possumkiller said:


> This with the V body and reverse pointy inline would get my money asap.



Well it'd be pretty dumb to put out a series of black metal oriented guitars and not include the arrow or v shape


----------



## possumkiller

silverabyss said:


> Well it'd be pretty dumb to put out a series of black metal oriented guitars and not include the arrow or v shape



I predict an eclipse, viper and maybe a horizon. If they do a V or an EX I would be surprised. That would be too close to something I would want and ESP is completely against that.


----------



## Masoo2

I hope this means a re-release of the NV series, easily my favorite V shape.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Well they wouldn't be "Black Metal" if they were hot pink, would they? I think that is the "Hair Metal" series that you want.


I will take one of each. Literally.


----------



## oppgulp

Masoo2 said:


> I hope this means a re-release of the NV series, easily my favorite V shape.



+1


----------



## Blytheryn

oppgulp said:


> +1





Masoo2 said:


> I hope this means a re-release of the NV series, easily my favorite V shape.




There’s a black one local to me in Gothenburg. Tempting.


----------



## Aso

Masoo2 said:


> I hope this means a re-release of the NV series, easily my favorite V shape.


That we would be cool. I just picked up a white NV and liked it so much ordered a custom shop NV. It would be my luck they bring back the NV and it be a single hum after I just ordered one.


----------



## Masoo2

Blytheryn said:


> There’s a black one local to me in Gothenburg. Tempting.


I've looked all around US websites and could only find one on Reverb that was owned by a guy from Suffocation. The price seems a little high but I'm not really sure the going rate for NVs.



Aso said:


> That we would be cool. I just picked up a white NV and liked it so much ordered a custom shop NV. It would be my luck they bring back the NV and it be a single hum after I just ordered one.



If it's an LTD and black I'll be picking it up no question, single hum or dual. If they make a 7 or 8 I'll scream because the Jens Kidman 8 string V and Explorer are two of my dream guitars.

Does anyone know why the NV series became discontinued in the first place?


----------



## Zado

Abalone everywhere jokes were funnier and less worrying. 

Now that's I've said this, I'm expecting an ESP employee to see it, report, and we all have our 2018 line of matte black ESPs with abalone binding.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Abalone everywhere jokes were funnier and less worrying.
> 
> Now that's I've said this, I'm expecting an ESP employee to see it, report, and we all have our 2018 line of matte black ESPs with abalone binding.




Make it gloss black single pickup chrome hardware abalone binding with flags, it would actually still look pretty bad ass


----------



## Zado

^mmm no tnx

A Day To Remember signature. No idea which day, but might be an impressive day fo sho


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> ^mmm no tnx
> 
> A Day To Remember signature. No idea which day, but might be an impressive day fo sho



shit guess I should have actually looked at that video. that knob placement can fuck right off but still sexy.


----------



## Andromalia

Lada The Great said:


> It seems like I am the only member here who likes matte black guitars...



I like them, but it becomes glossier with time and if there's color it can be fine, but on black it will likely look pretty bad.



Tisca said:


> There's plenty of dual pickup guitars out there already. Magnets of the neck pickup will affect the strings even if it's not in use. Hopefully half the pickups and half the pots will show in prices also.



I like one pickup guitars, but magnets affecting the strings is likely such a minute effect I doubt anyone can actually tell the difference.


----------



## Tisca

Andromalia said:


> I like one pickup guitars, but magnets affecting the strings is likely such a minute effect I doubt anyone can actually tell the difference.


Yeah, haven't tested personally but Phil X said he tested this and there was a difference. He's just the last person I've heard this from. Don't remember if it was about sustain or more. If you don't use a neck pup, might as well not waste money on one.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I can't wait to see the whole Black Metal line.


----------



## jephjacques

Damn I like that black viper


----------



## Andromalia

Tisca said:


> Yeah, haven't tested personally but Phil X said he tested this and there was a difference. He's just the last person I've heard this from. Don't remember if it was about sustain or more. If you don't use a neck pup, might as well not waste money on one.



If it's about guitars, you can likely always find someone to tell you that you shouldn't play gigs on the 23 of June because Jupiter will exert more attraction on your 14th fret.


----------



## Blytheryn

Andromalia said:


> If it's about guitars, you can likely always find someone to tell you that you shouldn't play gigs on the 23 of June because Jupiter will exert more attraction on your 14th fret.


   

Sigging this.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> If it's about guitars, you can likely always find someone to tell you that you shouldn't play gigs on the 23 of June because Jupiter will exert more attraction on your 14th fret.


Let me get this straight.... you’re saying.... it doesn’t?!?



Poser.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> Let me get this straight.... you’re saying.... it doesn’t?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Poser.



Why do you even need frets... Tone is in your fingers....geeeze


----------



## Fathand

Andromalia said:


> If it's about guitars, you can likely always find someone to tell you that you shouldn't play gigs on the 23 of June because Jupiter will exert more attraction on your 14th fret.



That you can circumvent by using the same notes on different positions, but nothing can replace the omniscient reverberations of the mighty single bridge pickup. Not even Jupiter. 

...unless you're rocking a Gibson LP. There the neck pickup is pretty much obligatory - with ESP's etc. derivatives not so much.


----------



## feraledge

New Behemoth sigs (plural) incoming.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> New Behemoth sigs (plural) incoming.




Yeah just read that on Instagram. Really excited to see what the will be.


----------



## JD27

I'm guessing an EX for Seth and an Eclipse for Nergal just to change things up.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I'm guessing an EX for Seth and an Eclipse for Nergal just to change things up.


I was just saying that! Haha
Will Nergal allow Seth to put his name and the logo on his guitar? Or is the official “Behemoth rhythm guitarist” sig?


----------



## feraledge

Almost surprised it doesn't have Fishmans


----------



## JD27

Big old, meh. Evertunes remain a hideous abomination.


----------



## possumkiller

Even apart from the evertune abomination ESP seems to think Eclipses and Horizons are all they need to send to the US...


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> Even apart from the evertune abomination ESP seems to think Eclipses and Horizons are all they need to send to the US...


I can always take more Horizons and Eclipses. But would prefer they have a killer posse to roll with.


----------



## lewis

what scales are those /\


----------



## JD27

Probably 25.5", the EC-407 and older E-II Eclipse-7 were.


----------



## Blytheryn

I keep wanting them to make a new Alexi sig, but I realize they won’t ever make them the way they are supposed to look, so I’ll just keep hunting for an old one.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Damn. The black metal Viper is haaawt! If there's a black metal EX or M, I'm completely sold.


----------



## possumkiller

Black metal M7 with reverse pointy inline would be badass. Floyd or Hipshot. Black metal V7 with a reverse pointy inline would be badass too. With a Floyd or a ToM.

I seriously doubt anything like that would happen. More likely to see Black metal Xtone or Phoenix...


----------



## jephjacques

a black metal phoenix would own, though


----------



## feraledge

AlexCorriveau said:


> Damn. The black metal Viper is haaawt! If there's a black metal EX or M, I'm completely sold.


If Seth gets a Sig, money is on it being indistinguishable from what would be a black metal EX.


----------



## Jake

jephjacques said:


> a black metal phoenix would own, though


This.


----------



## JD27

jephjacques said:


> a black metal phoenix would own, though





Jake said:


> This.



It would be so fucking awesome, but I’m pretty sure the Phoenix shape has set sail. Doubt we see that one anytime soon, just like the XJ.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dineley said:


> And the next preview has arrived, if baritone I would love it... love the look either way just a little underwhelmed with the matte black from these guys.
> View attachment 56914


Now I need this one to complete my Viper triumvirate of a bass, a baritone 6 string, and this 7.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Saw this tasty Stef Sig on their Instagram today.


----------



## manu80

I thought it was fretless !!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Saw this tasty Stef Sig on their Instagram today.


HAWWT


----------



## kevdes93

Duuuude a sparkle green sct607b would be tits


----------



## Dekay82

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Saw this tasty Stef Sig on their Instagram today.


FINALLY!


----------



## couverdure

If only it had the 8-string Floyd Rose like the ones he has.


----------



## BlueTrident

If they release an LTD Nergal Hex-6 with that weird headstock, my money would be all over that


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

BlueTrident said:


> If they release an LTD Nergal Hex-6 with that weird headstock, my money would be all over that



That’s exactly what I think they will release.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

couverdure said:


> If only it had the 8-string Floyd Rose like the ones he has.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Green Stef T7 with a floyd would be world-shattering.

I would also like 25.5" scale, though that kinda talk will you get crucified here


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo




----------



## Jinogalpa

As pictured in the Post above, the Stephen Carpenter looks like to have a rosewood fingerboard, if thats true i wouldn't like it

here's another pic:


----------



## kevdes93

Jinogalpa said:


> As pictured in the Post above, the Stephen Carpenter looks like to have a rosewood fingerboard, if thats true i wouldn't like it
> 
> here's another pic:




I think it's the light, his sct607b is ebony and ESP said this summer they were gonna start phasing out rosewood.


----------



## Jinogalpa

i hope you're right kevdes93, sending out prayers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I was gonna say that ESP is trying to get rid of Rosewood, so it would be REALLY weird for them to go back to Rosewood on a guitar that previously had ebony.


----------



## feraledge

I support this:


----------



## StrmRidr

My first guitar was an Epiphone SG. I have kind of wanted to get another one lately but I just can't get myself to like anything Gibson is doing lately. It seems ESP is giving the Viper a push for 2018 so that could be perfect for me.


----------



## NeglectedField

I hope that they do that LTD Viper in something other than sea foam green. Black, white or natural satin (like they did with an EMG-loaded version years back) would be great.


----------



## Science_Penguin

feraledge said:


> I support this:



I fully support more color options for the Viper... now if only they were colors I actually liked...

Never been a huge fan of that spectrum- the seafoam greens and the baby blues.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Id be down for the viper if it was 25.5".

24 fret guitars are silly for me if the scale length is only 24.75 because the last few frets are so squished together that it makes it tough to play anything other than one single note. If you want to shred up there......forget about it


----------



## JD27

Unleash The Fury said:


> Id be down for the viper if it was 25.5".
> 
> 24 fret guitars are silly for me if the scale length is only 24.75 because the last few frets are so squished together that it makes it tough to play anything other than one single note. If you want to shred up there......forget about it



Works for me... but then again, I can’t shred on the lower frets, so the upper frets don’t really matter.


----------



## JD27

Love that color, just unlikely that I’m going to buy another LTD.


----------



## gnoll

I dig that viper color! Vipers are usually not my favorite model but that one looks cool. I think the 12th fret model inlay missing also boosts its looks quite a bit. I mean, that inlay looks ok on fretboards with dots, but with the flags I think it's really jarring the way it looks "sort of" similar to the other inlays but not quite. So I think they're right in getting rid of it. I suppose the only thing is the guitars will lose a bit of their "ESP identity". I wonder if the inlay goes away on E-II and "real" ESP's as well, or if it's just LTD's?


----------



## Unleash The Fury

JD27 said:


> Works for me... but then again, I can’t shred on the lower frets, so the upper frets don’t really matter.


Oh i cant either. But i hope one day i will be able to, thenni can make use of them lol


----------



## possumkiller

So far another boring blah fest for me. Like every year since like 2001...

I love ESP but the USA big wigs keep the USA line very bland and boring. Anything I want from them is Asia/EU market stuff. Or a custom order I can't afford.


----------



## trem licking

I think we are long overdue for an LTD with an 8 string floyd rose. Nothing crazy, just plain black is fine... 27" scale, neck/set through... c'mon I'm seriously confused why no one is releasing at least bare bones 8 string floyd models


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trem licking said:


> I think we are long overdue for an LTD with an 8 string floyd rose. Nothing crazy, just plain black is fine... 27" scale, neck/set through... c'mon I'm seriously confused why no one is releasing at least bare bones 8 string floyd models


nah what we're actually way overdue for is a reindeer blue horizon 8 string. it's like esp hates my money.


----------



## trem licking

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah what we're actually way overdue for is a reindeer blue horizon 8 string. it's like esp hates my money.



ok ok, I'll compromise... reindeer blue horizon 8 string, with floyd. done.


----------



## feraledge

ESP might end up closer than y’all think.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trem licking said:


> ok ok, I'll compromise... reindeer blue horizon 8 string, with floyd. done.


yeah and we want a fluorescent pink stef t8


feraledge said:


> ESP might end up closer than y’all think.


dammit stef has all the cool shit.


----------



## BlueTrident

I've been wanting multicoloured SC guitars for yonks


----------



## JD27

Not necessarily a sneak preview but limited edition EC-1000FR in Violet Shadow (ESP USA color). Completely ruined by abalone overdose.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Not necessarily a sneak preview but limited edition EC-1000FR in Violet Shadow (ESP USA color). Completely ruined by abalone overdose.


File under: Could have been awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> Not necessarily a sneak preview but limited edition EC-1000FR in Violet Shadow (ESP USA color). Completely ruined by abalone overdose.


damn that could have been god-tier if it didn't have the abalone binding/the floyd


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> File under: Could have been awesome.



Keep the abalone, add maple fingerboard, problems solved.


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> Keep the abalone, add maple fingerboard, problems solved.


Always maple, never abalone


----------



## FitRocker33

EMGs again....sheesh...starting to think EMG now stands for Every Manufactured Guitar....


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> Always maple, never abalone



I am usually very anti abalone, I just think the abalone flags would POP very nicely against a maple board, better than MOP at least, although black ones would be best... or just offset dots.


----------



## Lindmann

Hmm...what the hell ist wrong with me?
I like abalone and I absolutely like EMGs.
Just like no one else.
Perhaps I am stuck somewhere in the year 2010. Or 1997.



JD27 said:


>


This guitar however does not appeal to me. Chrome hardware requires chrome EMGs unless it is a black guitar.
And in this case here...the abalone might be a little too much since it is apretty colorful guitar already.


----------



## manu80

Soooo boring...
Sorry


----------



## manu80

Soooo boring...
Sorry
Looking to be surprised every year and disappointed each time...


----------



## stevexc

sparkle sparkle


----------



## gunshow86de

Sparkle, but a bit bigger........


----------



## Gravy Train

HOLY BALLS.


----------



## Leuka

I had to log in for the first time in years just to say that that thing is THE FUCKING TITS


----------



## Zado

Love the finish, but hate the pup placement, like all his sigs


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Hopefully this will mean we hear more 7-string on the new Deftones album! Love that shade of green.


----------



## StrmRidr

If only that thing had normal pickup placement.


----------



## gunch

JD27 said:


> Not necessarily a sneak preview but limited edition EC-1000FR in Violet Shadow (ESP USA color). Completely ruined by abalone overdose.



Damn is this 2005?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This probably belongs in the Unpopular Opinions thread, but I really don't have a problem with abalone, especially on the Violet Shadow EC-1000. I think it rather fits given the color scheme.


----------



## stevexc

Abalone's the best tonewood


----------



## Zado

stevexc said:


> Abalone's the best tonewood


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't mind the abalone on that guitar. Honestly matches the blue finish.

Also, yeah, that SCT7B is the fucking tits. Pissed off because both that AND a baritone 7-string PRS get released right after I finally get a 7-string again.


----------



## Science_Penguin

My problem with the EC isn't the abalone itself, so much as the way the abalone seems to clash with the fingerboard... That's a pretty light shade of brown. Very woody. It could benefit from a darker board...

And I dunno much about Deftones, but for some reason the image of that guitar playing what little music I've heard from them is funny to me.


----------



## Smoked Porter

gunshow86de said:


> Sparkle, but a bit bigger........


----------



## feraledge

Stalking Nergal's videos on IG. They're tracking the new album with his 6 string Hex, a Les Paul and an SG. I say there's a solid chance we see a sig Eclipse and/or Viper at NAMM. Six strings. Boner jamz.


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> Stalking Nergal's videos on IG. They're tracking the new album with his 6 string Hex, a Les Paul and an SG. I say there's a solid chance we see a sig Eclipse and/or Viper at NAMM. Six strings. Boner jamz.



I'm sure it's going to be a long time still before it's ready, but I can't wait for the album.


----------



## feraledge

Lars sig and 400 series Vipers in clearance. I do believe I was correct that the new ones will have the better neck heel cut. Kudos.


----------



## feraledge

Lars sig and 400 series Vipers in clearance. I do believe I was correct that the new ones will have the better neck heel cut. Kudos.


----------



## JD27

I don’t even see Lars sig in the signature section anymore.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I don’t even see Lars sig in the signature section anymore.


Either he fled in record time or they’re relaunching the sig with the new heel at NAMM. I’m thinking the latter just because it got moved with the other models that will be getting the new heel too (I presume).


----------



## Shoeless_jose

next one is out, I fully support this, I would buy one for sure.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Wow that EC-1000 is gorgeous! Not interested in evertunes personally (although not opposed to them) but everything else about it is great in my book.


----------



## possumkiller

Blah...


----------



## angl2k

I'd definately buy one of those if it was an E-II.. currently the only MIJ evertunes are the eclipse in satin black and the horizon 7 :|


----------



## feraledge

DBSB: Dat Boner, Son. BONER.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> DBSB: Dat Boner, Son. BONER.



Truth


----------



## Edika

Saw that on my email. An awesome guitar. The only thing I'm skeptical is the Evertune bridge and that's only because I haven't played one to see if I like it. So this it would be try before buy rather than buy with a more conventional bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Usually not into darker brown finishes... but damn son.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> DBSB: Dat Boner, Son. BONER.



Is that fucking haiku?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Is that fucking haiku?


nope. in haiku form it'd be:
I saw that guitar,
it gave me a boner, son.
a massive boner.


----------



## oppgulp

That's nice. Like the color and the Evertune is growing on me.


----------



## Ikke

PSA maybe

On ESP’s instagram story they showed a bunch of Stefs (Deftones) custom shop guitars. Things to note.

He has a new Custom Shop Pink Satin Stef B8 FR

There’s a new LTD 608 in Dorothy (Wizard of Oz) Red. Has a fixed bridge though.


----------



## nikt

And still the produce the B7 in only black color...
FU ESP  NEED MORE OPTIONS. Give some white, green, baby blue and red!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Y'all remember the days?

















I remember...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stef still gets a bunch of guitars with cool, unique finishes.

The only problem is ONLY Stef gets them. 

Also bring the fucking neck pickup back.


----------



## feraledge

I would never really call myself a Deftones fan, but I feel some sense of kinship with Stef. Dude has had unlimited access to ESP for decades now and he uses it to amass the most epic collection of Horizons and a few TEs. Respect. 
Also, heard in that interview how they were touring with all those guitars because they used 6 tunings live. That's nuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stef still gets a bunch of guitars with cool, unique finishes.
> 
> The only problem is ONLY Stef gets them.
> 
> Also bring the fucking neck pickup back.


Ikr, hook a brotha up, I want me a te 8 string in something other than black


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Y'all remember the days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember...



Pepperidge farms remembers


----------



## kevdes93

There was a video with darkest hour on their instagram and you can see a bunch of multiscale 7 and 8 strings hanging on the wall with flamed maple tops and inline headstocks, they look pretty tight


----------



## kevdes93




----------



## its that guy

Dat white arrow tho. I hope they plan on releasing that next year and not just teasing us.


----------



## FitRocker33

The powder blue and white horizons posted above gave me a total tent pole in the pants. WANT.


----------



## bnzboy

its that guy said:


> Dat white arrow tho. I hope they plan on releasing that next year and not just teasing us.



Curse you workplace website blocker! I want to see that white arrow  guess I will check it when I am back at home. I only hope ESP USA and ESP Japan can work things out to import sweet MIJ models without having to deal with the lawsuit problem.


----------



## NeglectedField

Woo, purple flame LTD Horizon-III! Too lazy to post the pic, someone else can do it...


----------



## stevexc

NeglectedField said:


> Woo, purple flame LTD Horizon-III! Too lazy to post the pic, someone else can do it...


----------



## JD27

stevexc said:


>


Pretty cool to see an H3 in the LTD line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I literally yelled "OH FUCK" when I saw that. I've been wanting budget-friendly H3 for the longest time.


----------



## angl2k

Damn my GAS is ignited lol. That purple Horizon III... they dropped the 12th fret inlay and it doesn't have abalone binding. Very cool model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not too down with superstrats these days, but if they release a H3-200 or H3-400, I'm screwed.


----------



## feraledge

HIII LTD is sick. Now let’s see a goddamn Formula already.


----------



## cwhitey2

feraledge said:


> HIII LTD is sick. Now let’s see a goddamn Formula already.


For my wallets sake I hope not!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly the only thing I want more than an LTD H3 is an LTD Mystique.
I will sell several guitars to get a Mystique.


----------



## gunch

feraledge said:


> HIII LTD is sick. Now let’s see a goddamn Formula already.



THIS x infinity


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

stevexc said:


>



YES YES YES!


----------



## Mathemagician

The formula is the one with the majesty-like heel access right? Hells yeah. All white ebony board and black hardware please.


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> The formula is the one with the majesty-like heel access right? Hells yeah. All white ebony board and black hardware please.


Yes!


----------



## theicon2125

stevexc said:


>



Wow, it didn't even click with my brain when I saw the email that that was a Horizon III. Too bad I'm out of the buying market for a while. Glad to see purple getting some love though.


----------



## Blytheryn

theicon2125 said:


> Wow, it didn't even click with my brain when I saw the email that that was a Horizon III. Too bad I'm out of the buying market for a while. Glad to see purple getting some love though.


Bow-chica-bow-wow


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd like to see the Potbelly return with some less vintage appointments, myself.


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd like to see the Potbelly return with some less vintage appointments, myself.



We need the Formula to return so badly it isn’t even funny. That shape is basically perfection.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

B-but... Potbelly 






The Formula reminds me of the Chris Broderick Jackson sig. Not a fan of the offset.


----------



## gunch

Crash Dandicoot said:


> B-but... Potbelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Formula reminds me of the Chris Broderick Jackson sig. Not a fan of the offset.



Formula is way more graceful and well proportioned than the Broderick 

Also I looked at a H III and Formula side by side and they're almost identical not counting the H III's giant dong bass cutaway


----------



## cwhitey2

Crash Dandicoot said:


> B-but... Potbelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Formula reminds me of the Chris Broderick Jackson sig. Not a fan of the offset.


Well I like both


----------



## Spicypickles

I've said it before, might as well reiterate. 

The H-III would do really well in an ERG format, IMO.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Spicypickles said:


> I've said it before, might as well reiterate.
> 
> The H-III would do really well in an ERG format, IMO.



I dunno I thought I've seen a 7 string horizon before... Maybe I'm dreaming?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

how many hobos do I have to sacrifice to the guitar gods for a reindeer blue HIII-8 or SCT8 ?


----------



## USMarine75

Any chance there's an MIJ ESP version of the KS-M-7 Susi model?

I need this in my life, with Fluence instead of the EMGs:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MatiasTolkki said:


> I dunno I thought I've seen a 7 string horizon before... Maybe I'm dreaming?


----------



## curlyvice

Man, the HIII shape works so well for 7's. I would love to see and 8-string version.


----------



## theicon2125

Spicypickles said:


> I've said it before, might as well reiterate.
> 
> The H-III would do really well in an ERG format, IMO.



I have GAS for an 8 string Horizon 3 complete with cockstock. Unfortunately I doubt well ever see one that isn't custom shop.


MatiasTolkki said:


> I dunno I thought I've seen a 7 string horizon before... Maybe I'm dreaming?



The second guitarist from Revocation has one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> I have GAS for an 8 string Horizon 3 complete with cockstock. Unfortunately I doubt well ever see one that isn't custom shop.
> 
> 
> The second guitarist from Revocation has one.



Man, I love the vintage headstock, but it doesn't work here. 

Also, Llexi Leon has one.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, I love the vintage headstock, but it doesn't work here.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## feraledge

And this bad boy:


----------



## gunshow86de

We posting Horizon 3's are we?


----------



## JD27

theicon2125 said:


> The second guitarist from Revocation has one.



Had no idea he had one. Pretty cool, but the vintage reversed headstock is just not working. And I love that headstock for the record.


----------



## Mattykoda

Is it just me or am I just late in the JR-608 going to a hipshot bridge?







EDIT: yup I'm just late. Looks like he's going natural neck back as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

Oh Jesus, and complete with maple boards!!

Shame it has the stop tailpiece though.


----------



## Spicypickles

Oh Jesus, and complete with maple boards!!

Shame it has the stop tailpiece though.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Gorbachev, reverse that headstock!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## PunkBillCarson

These fuckers are not making it easy for tax time.


----------



## JD27

Well everyone can stop complaining about black guitars from ESP, this year it's all purple!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> Well everyone can stop complaining about black guitars from ESP, this year it's all purple!



And, boy, do I love me some purple!


----------



## possumkiller

Yawn...


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Yawn...


Eh...same here. I hope they are saving the best for namm days.

Maybe a Loomis signature?


----------



## theicon2125

gunshow86de said:


>





JD27 said:


> Well everyone can stop complaining about black guitars from ESP, this year it's all purple!



And of course my wife said no more guitars for a while after I got my Eclipse. Hope these sell well so ESP keeps putting out cool colors.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Eh...same here. I hope they are saving the best for namm days.
> 
> Maybe a Loomis signature?



Yes a Horizon with maple fretboard. F headstock and gothic cross inlays lol. 

Joking aside, I'm curious to see what he comes up with for a new sig.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

It's like the vintage black Eclipse has always been a source of GAS for me, and now they go and add so many more awesome ones for me to lust after. Grrrrr


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Dineley said:


> next one is out, I fully support this, I would buy one for sure.
> 
> View attachment 57406



Also looking back at this beast, 95% sure those are Black Winters too.... ugh such win.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Yes a Horizon with maple fretboard. F headstock and gothic cross inlays lol..


Well if you dont include the inlays a red Horizon with maple fretboard and F series headstock would be far better than anything I ve seen made by Esp for the 2018 catalog


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Well if you dont include the inlays a red Horizon with maple fretboard and F series headstock would be far better than anything I ve seen made by Esp for the 2018 catalog



Yeah so far the most interesting thing has been the LTD Deluxe Horizon III.


----------



## theicon2125

Zado said:


> Eh...same here. I hope they are saving the best for namm days.
> 
> Maybe a Loomis signature?



Is he with ESP now? I didn't realize he was leaving Schecter.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gunshow86de said:


>



About time! I've been GASing for a purple EC-1000 since I first saw one mid-2000's.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

theicon2125 said:


> Is he with ESP now? I didn't realize he was leaving Schecter.


I don't see Loomis on the Schecter Artist page...


----------



## Zado

Fierce_Swe said:


> I don't see Loomis on the Schecter Artist page...


It was confirmed by an internal that the guy left.


----------



## StrmRidr

Wow, I wasn't aware that Loomis left Schecter.


----------



## Zado

StrmRidr said:


> Wow, I wasn't aware that Loomis left Schecter.


I guess that after many years the guy needed a change, I don't think it was visibility matters cause he's always been Schecter main ambassador. It shocked me as well, I play Schecter thanks to him, but honestly he's far from my current preferences, I havent heard anything from Loomis/ArchEnemy two years now, I'm glad if they will ""replace" him with something closer to Rhoads, Lynch, Vinnie Moore and players like that.


----------



## dshea19

The strangest thing is that he was still tagging Schecter on his Instagram 5-6 days ago. Whatever happened, it happened very recently. Things must have soured really fast.


----------



## Zado

Same happened with Garza (who left the brand when his new signature was just announched) and Hauch (the signature even reached the shops)


----------



## Smoked Porter

dshea19 said:


> The strangest thing is that he was still tagging Schecter on his Instagram 5-6 days ago. Whatever happened, it happened very recently. Things must have soured really fast.


Or, maybe he'd planned on leaving for awhile and was just honoring his contract to the end. Wouldn't be surprised if social media presence/promotion was part of his deal with Schecter. Who knows.


----------



## Church2224

Either something happened really quickly or another company swept him up. His signature models were not bad, especially in recent times, and he was their flagship guy. More will unfold as days go on.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Perhaps just contract was coming to an end and he felt like trying something else, things don't have to have gone poorly for him to want to dabble in new waters, there are a lot of really cool companies making really good gear these days, look at the GAS that us normal people have imagine how that would be amplified when companies want to give you free gear to your personal spec.


----------



## Vyn

Dineley said:


> Perhaps just contract was coming to an end and he felt like trying something else, things don't have to have gone poorly for him to want to dabble in new waters, there are a lot of really cool companies making really good gear these days, look at the GAS that us normal people have imagine how that would be amplified when companies want to give you free gear to your personal spec.



This seems more likely. Can't imagine things going south that fast between him and Schecter, that relationship is more than a decade old.


----------



## couverdure

Aren't ESP and Schecter owned by the same company? The switched might be a little natural for him, plus they share the same factory so production for a new signature shouldn't take a long time.


----------



## Church2224

couverdure said:


> Aren't ESP and Schecter owned by the same company? The switched might be a little natural for him, plus they share the same factory so production for a new signature shouldn't take a long time.



This is true. The Same guy owns the same company as well as the Musician's Institute. They also trade artists often.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

couverdure said:


> Aren't ESP and Schecter owned by the same company? The switched might be a little natural for him, plus they share the same factory so production for a new signature shouldn't take a long time.



Same owners, different companies IIRC.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same owners, different companies IIRC.



Also the president of Schechter is allowed his own free reign to do what he wants, and ESP doesn't really put a lot of pressure on them to stop doing certain things. At least it seems that way to me.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> They also trade artists often.


Maybe I'm blanking, but I can't think of any instances of this. Not saying it doesn't happen, just curious.


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> Maybe I'm blanking, but I can't think of any instances of this. Not saying it doesn't happen, just curious.



Blasac from Gwar was from ESP, went to Schecter. Maus from Lacuna Coil did the same. Gary Holt went from Schecter to ESP. I know a few others did as well but I cannot recall off the top of my head.


----------



## couverdure

Cory Elder from Memphis May Fire also went from Schecter to ESP, though he's been using Music Man basses for four years now.


----------



## Andromalia

Maybe Amott got him a Dean. 
*ducks*

The Loomis signatures seemed to be decent guitars but nothing special either. Time will tell.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

ESP said this coming Friday will be the day that they post the 2018 models to their website.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so a couple of things I'm noticing

1) Thats a Kamikaze 4 headstock
2) Another EX series
3) 7-string Viper and EC
4) 8-string guitar with a vintage headstock. Possible new Javier Reyes sig?


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2) Another EX series



Maybe they'll actually put out a 1000 series EX



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 4) 8-string guitar with a vintage headstock. Possible new Javier Reyes sig?



Wouldn't surprise me if it's a strat like he posted on Instagram a while ago.


----------



## FitRocker33

They need to rerelease the EII 7 string baritone tele with fishmans or a tight set of Dimarzio. 

If they do, I’m about to be in more debt again.

P.S. 

Better still, just expand the eII catalog with some tasty offerings


----------



## JD27

FitRocker33 said:


> They need to rerelease the EII 7 string baritone tele with fishmans or a tight set of Dimarzio.
> 
> If they do, I’m about to be in more debt again.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Better still, just expand the eII catalog with some tasty offerings



Don't let a pickup swap ruin your GAS dreams. They are so easy to swap, just get the EMG version and change them to your liking. Hell, I replace 90% of the stock pickups in the guitars I buy. And those T-B7s are so sick.


----------



## feraledge

theicon2125 said:


> Maybe they'll actually put out a 1000 series EX


My guess: 600 series Behemoth sig for Seth. That is, if Nergal signed off his permission slips. The 6 string EC might be a new Nergal sig. Those are my guesses.


----------



## kevdes93

Pretty sure the 8 is the multiscale, the ones hanging on the wall during one of their instagram videos had that vintage style headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kevdes93 said:


> Pretty sure the 8 is the multiscale, the ones hanging on the wall during one of their instagram videos had that vintage style headstock



Oh yeah, I just remembered that. This is most likely it.


----------



## FitRocker33

JD27 said:


> Don't let a pickup swap ruin your GAS dreams. They are so easy to swap, just get the EMG version and change them to your liking. Hell, I replace 90% of the stock pickups in the guitars I buy. And those T-B7s are so sick.



Agreed. The problem is that I’ve found more than a couple of EII models that I’ve been really interested in, just to find out they had been discontinued a ways back.

Right now I’m holding off on any purchases until the new year. Just paying off my JP15 and wiping the debt slate clean for any must haves.


----------



## Andromalia

If that's a 7 Viper with Evertune I might even be interested provided the neck is similar to the 6 string version


----------



## Johny2wong

I've seen one particular online store sell 2018 LTD. They also include the real photo of the guitar. I'm sure it's 2018 LTD because the model number is written on trust rod cover. Not on the 12th fret.

Does ESP already distribute and sell 2018 product ??

I'm asking this because it makes no sense for ESP to reveal all 2018 model on December 15th while the product itself can be found before that date.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Johny2wong said:


> I've seen one particular online store sell 2018 LTD. They also include the real photo of the guitar. I'm sure it's 2018 LTD because the model number is written on trust rod cover. Not on the 12th fret.
> 
> Does ESP already distribute and sell 2018 product ??
> 
> I'm asking this because it makes no sense for ESP to reveal all 2018 model on December 15th while the product itself can be found before that date.



Well Ibanez hasn't leaked much, except a new strat-like model and the fact that RG550 reissues were released in Japan WAY before NAMM and people are already able to buy them in other regions shows it's not only ESP that does this.


----------



## Stooly

I'd like to see an the E-II EX shape brought back with some see-thru color options and well as an ESP Original Series EX. It seems they have dumped the EX shape from all but the LTD line. My favorite was actually the ESP Explorer E.X.P. from the 90's (Traditional explorer shape).


----------



## FitRocker33

Stooly said:


> I'd like to see an the E-II EX shape brought back with some see-thru color options and well as an ESP Original Series EX. It seems they have dumped the EX shape from all but the LTD line. My favorite was actually the ESP Explorer E.X.P. from the 90's (Traditional explorer shape).



I LOVED the pre lawsuit esp explorers. I’ve never cared for the pointier version.

Unfortunately as long as gibson and their shoddy overpriced planks remain in business we may never see that original EX again...


----------



## manu80

what's that chainsaw headstock in the back?


----------



## Jake

If there's a hardtail E-II EX this year I'm getting one. No if ands or butts about it. Wishful thinking but could happen


----------



## musicaldeath

manu80 said:


> what's that chainsaw headstock in the back?



That is the Kamikaze IV headstock. Would be pretty awesome if they reissued that.


----------



## Andromalia

FitRocker33 said:


> I LOVED the pre lawsuit esp explorers. I’ve never cared for the pointier version.
> 
> Unfortunately as long as gibson and their shoddy overpriced planks remain in business we may never see that original EX again...



They are still made, you just can't buy them outside of Japan. You can order from a japanese shop, no problem, just ESP CS price. Meestursparkle on ebay has some of them on a regular basis.


----------



## Stooly

Andromalia said:


> They are still made, you just can't buy them outside of Japan. You can order from a japanese shop, no problem, just ESP CS price. Meestursparkle on ebay has some of them on a regular basis.


 yeah I've seen a few clean ones recently on Reverb and Ebay, mostly in black but I saw a white one also. Thought about moving a few pieces of gear to make room...hmmm.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

How people still trust ebay when 90% of the people selling from Japan are scammers just amazes me...


----------



## feraledge

MatiasTolkki said:


> How people still trust ebay when 90% of the people selling from Japan are scammers just amazes me...


Do tell...
I haven't heard anything bad about Meestursparkle yet.


----------



## Rawkmann

MatiasTolkki said:


> How people still trust ebay when 90% of the people selling from Japan are scammers just amazes me...



Since when and what evidence to back up this claim?


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Do tell...
> I haven't heard anything bad about Meestursparkle yet.



He's great. But 90% of the current crop are just re-listing dealer stock at a 15-30% upcharge. I really dislike seeing the same guitar pop up 7 times in my ebay search because there's a bunch of putzes playing the same stupid game. I complained to ebay about it, but they said if the store doesn't complain there's nothing they can do. I was like, "look, you have to have the item you're selling, yes? How can 7 different accounts all be in possession of the same item?" Whatever.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> He's great. But 90% of the current crop are just re-listing dealer stock at a 15-30% upcharge. I really dislike seeing the same guitar pop up 7 times in my ebay search because there's a bunch of putzes playing the same stupid game. I complained to ebay about it, but they said if the store doesn't complain there's nothing they can do. I was like, "look, you have to have the item you're selling, yes? How can 7 different accounts all be in possession of the same item?" Whatever.


Gotcha. I was aware of that. I figured that most people would know to just go for the cheapest option when it's all clearly the same guitar. It is obnoxious though.


----------



## Rawkmann

Is there anything wrong with just purchasing the one listed at the cheapest price then? Ya, it’s super lame that You will see the same guitars listed but in my mind ‘scam’ means paying for a guitar and the seller not sending it and keeping Your money somehow. If both parties agree on the final asking price of the auction it’s hard to say anyone has really been scammed unless there’s another piece of this puzzle I’m missing.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Let's start here: 

This is an ebay listing for an Ibanez RG652 blah blah blah. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=272889609210

Now let's look at the SAME pictures which have been basically stolen from kurosawa:
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop169/DS04103589/

Let's do another. This is another Ebay listing, same seller
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=272973790938

Here's the REAL listing, from Shimamura:
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4917/DS04107962/

Let's do another, different seller on Ebay:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=332460111541

And the REAL listing, from Ikebe:
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4764/DS03741940/

With the JEM777LNG (last seller), if you go down to the description, it says SOUTH AMERICA. How can this person actually own the guitar, or represent Ikebe gakki if the dude's in South America? If you look at the pictures closely, the JEM's are darkened to make it look like this dude owns the pics, but all it takes is a quick search of Digimart to see what's going on.

Also, you can contact Jason McNamara for evidence as well. He used to work for Ishibashi at their main store in Shibuya. He had to deal with TONS of scammers sticking ads on Ebay when the property was IN HIS STORE IN SHIBUYA.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

This took me all of 5 minutes to look up. THAT'S how many of these scammers are out there.


----------



## Rawkmann

MatiasTolkki said:


> How people still trust ebay when 90% of the people selling from Japan are scammers just amazes me...



Because Japan has a ton of awesome guitars for sale that You just can’t get anywhere else.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Rawkmann said:


> Because Japan has a ton of awesome guitars for sale that You just can’t get anywhere else.



Yes, but you're getting scammed. Look at the 5 minutes worth of my time that I looked up to prove my statement. If I actually had time to go through and find enough links, I could easily find WAY more, as all it takes is a quick comparison between ebay and digimart to get proof of these scammers.


----------



## Rawkmann

How does the scam work, u buy a guitar and they don’t send u anything then?


----------



## feraledge

Rawkmann said:


> Is there anything wrong with just purchasing the one listed at the cheapest price then? Ya, it’s super lame that You will see the same guitars listed but in my mind ‘scam’ means paying for a guitar and the seller not sending it and keeping Your money somehow. If both parties agree on the final asking price of the auction it’s hard to say anyone has really been scammed unless there’s another piece of this puzzle I’m missing.


It's kind of on the fence scam. They do deliver as long as they secure the guitar in the meantime. All those sites have a warning along the lines of: "the guitar is on display and may sell within [X hours/days] of the sale, cancelling the order."
I think according to most online used sales, presenting the item as in stock when it's not is more of a no-no that they're kind of side stepping.
So while it's not a scam, per se, it's definitely murky waters. And flippers are douche bags anyways. So douche in the muddy water, I'm not going to stand up on their behalf if someone calls them a scammer.

Ninja'd by @MatiasTolkki laying it down.


----------



## Rawkmann

I just wish it was easier to get cool guitars from Japan... Every time I look at the Ibanez or ESP Japan sites I get really sad that I live in the US.


----------



## feraledge

Rawkmann said:


> I just wish it was easier to get cool guitars from Japan... Every time I look at the Ibanez or ESP Japan sites I get really sad that I live in the US.


If I ever win the lottery, I'm booking a flight immediately. 
Sorry, that's "I'll take things that won't happen for a million."


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Gotcha. I was aware of that. I figured that most people would know to just go for the cheapest option when it's all clearly the same guitar. It is obnoxious though.



Even then, just go search Japanese dealers and you'll find the actual cheapest deal, usually by a couple thousand dollars.



Rawkmann said:


> Is there anything wrong with just purchasing the one listed at the cheapest price then? Ya, it’s super lame that You will see the same guitars listed but in my mind ‘scam’ means paying for a guitar and the seller not sending it and keeping Your money somehow. If both parties agree on the final asking price of the auction it’s hard to say anyone has really been scammed unless there’s another piece of this puzzle I’m missing.



I'm moving back to Tokyo in 5 months and generally happy to help out forum members out in regards to getting some rare thing from Japan, but these days most dealers are fairly international. Probably 90% of the stuff you'll find on Ikebe or digimart will be shippable to the US.


----------



## Paul Reed

Rawkmann said:


> I just wish it was easier to get cool guitars from Japan... Every time I look at the Ibanez or ESP Japan sites I get really sad that I live in the US.



No way to order it somehow? Or is too much scam risk?


----------



## technomancer

Paul Reed said:


> No way to order it somehow? Or is too much scam risk?



I haven't bought anything lately but I would imagine the CITES restrictions on rosewood and ebony have made things tricky. Before that it was simple since Ikebe-Gakki and Ishibashi both do sales to the US online. You just make an inquiry through the website, get a price quote, and pay for the guitar.


----------



## Womb raider

You will find a lot of "scammers" selling guitars on Ebay especially if the guitar in question is hard to find outside of Japan. I say it's a scam because the people selling the guitar are not actually in possession of said guitar, therefore cannot give an accurate description or actual photos, nor can they guarantee the original owner won't sell the guitar to someone before you even win the auction.
Case in point, I have been looking for a decently priced MX2 for a while, and came upon one on Ebay, but got immediately suspicious that there was an identical listing with same pictures/description for a couple hundred more on Ebay from a totally different seller. I figured this guitar must be for sale somewhere in Japan so I scoured every Japanese store website I could think of. I eventually found it on Yahoo Japan Auctions for a damn good price. I sent the owner an email asking why his guitar was listed on Ebay twice and he replied that those were basically unauthorized resellers of his item. Long story short, the dude didn't have an Ebay account, and in order to buy the guitar off Yahoo Japan Auctions, I had to wire a bunch of money to some proxy that charged exorbitant shipping and handling fees. In the end, it just wasn't worth having that much money tied up for the guitar, especially since it wasn't even being shipped in a hard case as most ESP guitars out of japan don't come with them.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

In terms of international sales from japan, using places like Ikebe, Kurosawa, and Ishibashi is fine, as long as there isn't any rosewood in the guitar. Ishibashi even puts warnings at the bottom of the auction saying that they cant ship overseas because the guitar contains rosewood. There are PLENTY of ESP top line models, E-IIs or others that don't use rosewood and they can ship them overseas without any trouble.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Womb raider said:


> You will find a lot of "scammers" selling guitars on Ebay especially if the guitar in question is hard to find outside of Japan. I say it's a scam because the people selling the guitar are not actually in possession of said guitar, therefore cannot give an accurate description or actual photos, nor can they guarantee the original owner won't sell the guitar to someone before you even win the auction.
> Case in point, I have been looking for a decently priced MX2 for a while, and came upon one on Ebay, but got immediately suspicious that there was an identical listing with same pictures/description for a couple hundred more on Ebay from a totally different seller. I figured this guitar must be for sale somewhere in Japan so I scoured every Japanese store website I could think of. I eventually found it on Yahoo Japan Auctions for a damn good price. I sent the owner an email asking why his guitar was listed on Ebay twice and he replied that those were basically unauthorized resellers of his item. Long story short, the dude didn't have an Ebay account, and in order to buy the guitar off Yahoo Japan Auctions, I had to wire a bunch of money to some proxy that charged exorbitant shipping and handling fees. In the end, it just wasn't worth having that much money tied up for the guitar, especially since it wasn't even being shipped in a hard case as most ESP guitars out of japan don't come with them.



Yeah I know someone who uses those sorts of brokers who charge a little bit of a surcharge to place bids on Yahoo Japan for people. It's a matter of finding the right broker. I mean I wouldn't mind being helpful for people and I wouldn't even charge people, just if there's any small change left I keep it kinda thing (from the exchange rate and all), but I just dont have the time to do it.

I will say though, Ikebe and Ishibashi are the best. My friend ordered a JEM through kurosawa once, and the dude there didn't know any English so he had a TON of trouble trying to complete the transaction. I know Ikebe does a really good job and they have a good selection of ESPs as well.


----------



## Stooly

Looks like this clean one I was checking out is in Italy... I couldn't find any duplicate adds in searching, but who knows. Good info to keep in mind anyway. I've never bought any guitars outside of the USA and Canada, so the ins and outs of overseas buying is a new gig to me.
https://reverb.com/item/5285123-esp-explorer-e-x-p-custom-james-hetfield-metallica-1995-black


----------



## Rawkmann

I guess I can still see both sides to this. Honestly if I knew someone in Japan that would buy and ship guitars to me I would definitely expect to pay them for their time and effort. I imagine the resellers on eBay justify it as making the process easier for buyers while making some extra $$ as well. Especially if the guitar in question is not available from a seller that is willing to ship out of the country or if it’s just a huge hassle otherwise.


----------



## Womb raider

Stooly said:


> Looks like this clean one I was checking out is in Italy... I couldn't find any duplicate adds in searching, but who knows. Good info to keep in mind anyway. I've never bought any guitars outside of the USA and Canada, so the ins and outs of overseas buying is a new gig to me.
> https://reverb.com/item/5285123-esp-explorer-e-x-p-custom-james-hetfield-metallica-1995-black


That dude is a legit collector that is on the ESP forums. His prices can be kind of on the high side, but he's got stuff that is next to impossible to find.


----------



## Womb raider

musicaldeath said:


> That is the Kamikaze IV headstock. Would be pretty awesome if they reissued that.


Here you go, new for 2018 per Lynch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gahhdamn I wasn't expecting an LTD version.


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> Here you go, new for 2018 per Lynch


HUBBA HUBBA?!


----------



## feraledge

Seth Sig EX?


----------



## feraledge

Double


----------



## Mathemagician

Womb raider said:


> Here you go, new for 2018 per Lynch



If only the necks on these weren’t so chubby/classic. I wish he used the extra thin C, as i’d own the tiger stripe for sure.


----------



## Spicypickles

Fuck me....if that had 24 frets i’d be a single man and $1k short in the pocket.


----------



## Andromalia

feraledge said:


> Gotcha. I was aware of that. I figured that most people would know to just go for the cheapest option when it's all clearly the same guitar. It is obnoxious though.



If everybody did his research and was smart about his buys, half the shops on earth would close tomorrow. As I'm also a watch collector and enjoy my JDM Seikos, you see stuff and prices on ebay you wouldn't believe. Those guys are just fishing for the stupid people. Color me a communist but I think stupid people should actually be protected, not preyed on.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Womb raider said:


> In the end, it just wasn't worth having that much money tied up for the guitar, especially since it wasn't even being shipped in a hard case as most ESP guitars out of japan don't come with them.



Kind of OT here but have you ever gotten a guitar from ESP or Sweetwater or a place like that without a case?

TBH I would rather have it shipped without a case. Obviously this may not be the case from a private seller or some dealers but the way these guitars are shipped are much better off than throwing in a hardhell IMO.

Bubble wrapped with fitted foam inserts, then double boxed with more foam inserts. Could throw that off a roof top and still be ok.


----------



## Womb raider

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Kind of OT here but have you ever gotten a guitar from ESP or Sweetwater or a place like that without a case?
> 
> TBH I would rather have it shipped without a case. Obviously this may not be the case from a private seller or some dealers but the way these guitars are shipped are much better off than throwing in a hardhell IMO.
> 
> Bubble wrapped with fitted foam inserts, then double boxed with more foam inserts. Could throw that off a roof top and still be ok.


I have not bought an ESP in recent years that did not come with a case from dealer or private seller. The only instance that comes to mind would have been a new standard series many years ago.
The hang up with there being no case in this instance of the MX250 was that this was a private seller and it was shipping from Japan via EMS. I'm a little leery of buying a high dollar guitar internationally without some kind of hardshell case. There's no telling how a private seller deems a package "well packed". Figuring this will go through customs and change hands a few times, I just didn't want to risk it as there would have been quite a bit of money tied up for a while if I needed to make a claim.


----------



## possumkiller

Japan market ESPs rarely come with a case. Bags are preferred there. I ordered a used original series mii deluxe from ishibashi and it came with original gig bag. It was packed fine and sustained no damage. 

If something is shipping in a hard case I would like to make sure the guitar fits tightly in the case. I've had a headstock break because the guitar had room to shift inside the case.


----------



## setsuna7

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Cool options, but I feel I may have missed something. Is this the LTD only preview? Is there nothing being announced about the E-II or ESP line?


----------



## gunshow86de

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Cool options, but I feel I may have missed something. Is this the LTD only preview? Is there nothing being announced about the E-II or ESP line?



This is just the LTD's for now.

From the very bottom of the page;

*"Detailed specifications on the entire lineup of new models for 2018 will be available on the ESP site after the start of the new year."*


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ah, should've caught that. Lots of neat options, especially the sparkle finishes. Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## JD27

Some cool stuff in the LTD line, might be interested in a Multiscale.


----------



## couverdure

Stef's going back to 6-strings?




Strange that this is getting a reissue since he said he hasn't played a six in over a decade, and it has Seymour Duncan and ESP pickups instead of the Fishman Fluences he's currently using.

Hopefully this could also mean he'll be using some higher tuning again in the next Deftones album.


----------



## JD27

couverdure said:


> Stef's going back to 6-strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that this is getting a reissue since he said he hasn't played a six in over a decade, and it has Seymour Duncan and ESP pickups instead of the Fishman Fluences he's currently using.
> 
> Hopefully this could also mean he'll be using some higher tuning again in the next Deftones album.



No it’s just the 20th anniversary of his first signature, so they did a reissue.


----------



## Masoo2

Digging all of the sparkles (especially the KH, lovely color), the black metal series, and the new Volsung (not that there was anything wrong with the old one, I dug the camo)

The new fanned series seem nice too, but 25.5-27 doesn't have me interested at all on the 8.

How long has Todd Jones been an ESP artist? He's now on the base espguitars.com page.

I'd love to see what he would come up with for a sig, dare I say an NV rerelease?


----------



## feraledge

NAILED IT!





And hot damn:


----------



## Womb raider

Quite like the Hammett, Nergal and Volsung.


----------



## theicon2125

That was extremely unexpected. I would be super concerned about neck dive if they don't increase the body size some to compensate.






I don't know if I can suppress my 8 String multi-scale GAS... I might have to start bargaining with the wife.


----------



## feraledge

Confirmation on the Black Metal line: 
"All models provide a Seymour Duncan “Blackened” Black Winter pickup"
Interesting:
"The guitars, comparable in build quality to our LTD Deluxe 1000 Series models"


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> NAILED IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hot damn:



Knew he was getting an Eclipse. He plays them often live anyway. And that M-1 is just evil as fuck. Called the Blackened BWs on those too.


----------



## theicon2125

theicon2125 said:


> I don't know if I can suppress my 8 String multi-scale GAS... I might have to start bargaining with the wife.



Oh God, I didn't even read the description. I might be in trouble.



> They are bolt-on designs that use a “drop top” of thick flamed maple that’s bent over a lightweight mahogany back. Both models offer a five-piece neck made of maple and exotic purple heart wood, with a Macassar ebony fingerboard that includes offset abalone dot inlays.


----------



## Hollowway

Meh, the multi scale models are cool, but it’s 2018. Ten years ago this would have been an instant purchase. That being said, the top and the Mac Ebony FB are cool.

And good god, I assumed that Lynch model was ESP. But LTD? Hot damn, I might be buying my first sixxer in 15 years!


----------



## ImNotAhab

The LTD Kirk Hammett in purple is pretty neat, new signature pickups as well. Should be interesting.


----------



## Zhysick

I might be in trouble this year because I really wanted to buy a Schecter MS 7string but Schecter is swamp ash and I prefer mahogany and I've been wanting to fall in love again with ESP/LTD for quite some years... also all black metal series are amazing, the new H without pickup rings, EC7 and EC8 with evertune?
Wow... great year for us guitarists but poor wallets...


----------



## Blytheryn

This is like the ultimate semi-low end version of my new Daemoness. HUBBA HUBBA NEED. There isn’t a thing on this axe that i’d swap out. It’s there.

That M-I too though... holy smokes.





Someone’s been picking my brain. I’m so stoked to actually want an LTD for the first time.


----------



## Zado

At the moment the only thing that's got my attention is the LTD Kamikaze


----------



## MARKMYWORDS

Masoo2 said:


> I hope this means a re-release of the NV series, easily my favorite V shape.


Preferably with a TOM or FR tho not a kahler


----------



## Lindmann

Zhysick said:


> Wow... great year for us guitarists but poor wallets...


For sure.
I am torn between ESP and Schecter.
I like the look of the 2018 Schecters better and they have the fishmans.
But Schecter on the ther hand doesn't offer Evertunes....
Damn!


----------



## angl2k

Digging the multiscale LTD. Lets pray there's an E-II version coming also 

On a side note I just saw this on ESP Australia FB:

https://www.facebook.com/espguitarsaustralia/posts/1751392838265665

If that's gonna be a production model.. drools...


----------



## Zado

Lindmann said:


> But Schecter on the ther hand doesn't offer Evertunes....
> Damn!


Never been an evertune guy personally, all the LTDs with TOM bridge I've played so far were more than fine tuning wise. On the other hand I've played just a single evertune guitar, and didn't like it.


----------



## Lindmann

Yeah...it may not be the perfect bridge for everyone, but I prefer ET Guitars.
This is why I like the ESP program. It has all kinds of bridges so that everyone should be happy.


----------



## possumkiller

setsuna7 said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview



Meh...


----------



## StrmRidr

Nothing in there really does anything for me other than the new EC-1000 with the evertune. Nice to see more color options though.


----------



## Zado

The Nw44 looks quite nice




Would be brilliant in a Eclipse-I shape.

Other than that, not much for me, the KH purple finish is nice but I always hated those inlays...I love the Kamikaze, but that headstock kills it a lil.

Looks like Esp and I have been taking very different paths along the way


----------



## A-Branger

since when Kirk has been touring with the purple sparkle?

I wonder if JP inspired him, or the other way around


----------



## KnightBrolaire

theicon2125 said:


> That was extremely unexpected. I would be super concerned about neck dive if they don't increase the body size some to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can suppress my 8 String multi-scale GAS... I might have to start bargaining with the wife.


oh shit... i want that multiscale so bad


----------



## Andromalia

That black metal M1 sure is appealing


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

gunshow86de said:


>



I'll take one. Seriously. I'm buying this as soon as it's available.


----------



## Womb raider

A-Branger said:


> since when Kirk has been touring with the purple sparkle?
> 
> I wonder if JP inspired him, or the other way around


First time I noticed was this tour. Lars had a matching drum set.


----------



## diagrammatiks

interesting. It seems the Mutlsicale uses a different fanning system...
unless the pictures are weird and the 6th is the parallel.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Womb raider said:


> First time I noticed was this tour. Lars had a matching drum set.



Yeah, Hammett's been using the purple all over the World Wired tours. Didn't know he was also testing out new EMG sigs. 

Those black metal models do look nice.


----------



## SDMFVan

He got it at the beginning of this tour. Anyone know the deal with his new EMGs? Wondering how they're different than the 81's that he's been using for like 25 years.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

SDMFVan said:


> He got it at the beginning of this tour. Anyone know the deal with his new EMGs? Wondering how they're different than the 81's that he's been using for like 25 years.



Built in wah perhaps?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blech the 8 string eclipse is 26.5" scale.


----------



## diagrammatiks

interesting. It seems the Mutlsicale uses a different fanning system...
unless the pictures are weird and the 6th is the parallel.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

It's just so damn perfect for me...it looks like my baritone Viper and Viper-104 bass will have a 7-string brother sometime next year.


----------



## Decipher

Damn ESP is hitting it out of the park this upcoming year.... If I was still into 8 strings I would be ALL OVER that new SC608B..... That red sparkle is sooooooo HAWT. The 20th Anniversary SC really has my attention though.... Always loved that green guitar. The KH looks very sexy as well. Very curious on his sig EMG's. And the black metal line is awesome. I'm all about the simplicity of those!!


----------



## bnzboy

Wow interesting models indeed! I would love to find out about EII line up as well. Surprised to see that Nergal's model is an EC body shape, although I've seen him using Les Pauls before. 

The 20th anniversary SC is on fire.


----------



## sell2792

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Y'all remember the days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember...



Hnnnnnnnng. They need to make this. Reminds me of some snow white Jackson CS models from a few years ago.


----------



## Rawkmann

The hard tail Snapper was basically the guitar I’ve been wishing they’d make for a while now so I’m sold.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

gunshow86de said:


> This is just the LTD's for now.
> 
> From the very bottom of the page;
> 
> *"Detailed specifications on the entire lineup of new models for 2018 will be available on the ESP site after the start of the new year."*


Damn...The waiting game is killing me lol.

I am literally sitting on a return/exchange decision based off the 2018 E-ii models.


----------



## Womb raider

Hammetts new pickup-I don't know if this a prototype, but definite pass with that signature etched on it.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

couverdure said:


> Stef's going back to 6-strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that this is getting a reissue since he said he hasn't played a six in over a decade, and it has Seymour Duncan and ESP pickups instead of the Fishman Fluences he's currently using.
> 
> Hopefully this could also mean he'll be using some higher tuning again in the next Deftones album.


If memory serves (big deftones fan) Like linus era was standard, around the fur era was 1/2 step. and white pony on was drop c. His 7s are tuned to drop c with two high ds. only on diamond eyes on did he tune lower, utilizing the 8 string with its f# tuning


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

LTD has a very impressive offering this coming year. 
Loving #1 no 12th fret model number inlay #2 more color options (purple and green especially) #3 less EMG 81/85/60's #4 Less abalone.


----------



## teqnick

The green tele got my rosewood neck very hard


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck it, I'm building my own SCT608. I'm sick of waiting for a production model version.


----------



## JD27

Just saw this on the ESP Guitars Facebook, 

"Correct. We'll be announcing our new ESP E-II models sometime next month."

Probably the same for the USA/Original lines.


----------



## theicon2125

diagrammatiks said:


> interesting. It seems the Mutlsicale uses a different fanning system...
> unless the pictures are weird and the 6th is the parallel.



Isn't the parallel on a Strandberg around the 6th or 7th fret?


----------



## sell2792

*Double post.


----------



## sell2792

Check the website, they just listed them all;

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview

Kind of disappointed in a lot of the finish and option configurations.. The Kirk M would be great minus the cheap, dry ass looking fretboard. Same goes for a lot of the 400 series. Plus, I would've loved to have seen both new Stef models available in 7 or 8 and both colors too. 

On the plus side, the new black Strat is like a nicer Jim Root Strat IMO, and the dude from ADTRs Eclipse is very classy (just needs routed for a neck pickup!). Lastly, if they make the Bill Kelliher Eclipse in the new blue finish with gold hardware I'll buy it on the spot.

All said, beggars can't be choosers. Lots of M and Eclipse options, more extended range, and finally fanned fret models.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

theicon2125 said:


> Isn't the parallel on a Strandberg around the 6th or 7th fret?


yeah it's the 7th


----------



## NeglectedField

Some tasty individual guitars but not overly thrown. Some of those natural 400 series guitars look dry af.


----------



## cwhitey2

Lots of good stuff coming from them. 


That Nergal


----------



## manu80

no none on this "EMG Kirk Hammett Bone Breaker Signature pickups" ?
I like the *NEIL WESTFALL NW-44* so far...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> In other Stef-related news, we’re also offering two of his most popular signature guitars in new finishes (since apparently, it’s time to move beyond basic black).



ESP knows.


----------



## gunshow86de

sell2792 said:


> The Kirk M would be great minus the cheap, dry ass looking fretboard.





NeglectedField said:


> Some of those natural 400 series guitars look dry af.



The pau ferro in these stock photos looks way too light. They seem "out of place" on some of the models. In the future, I hope they will consider some composite material fretboards on the models that previously had rosewood. Personally, I wouldn't even mind if they just dyed the pau ferro black (provided they disclosed they did that).


----------



## xzacx




----------



## Jinogalpa

the new SC-608B in Red Sparkle will be mine , oh and the SC-20 too 

imagine an 8 string from esp/ltd in sparkle finish, i'm sold


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## The 1

Black Metal EC or Brownburst EC1000 Evertune is on my gas list. For me, if they were 22 frets instead of 24, they'd be perfect. Hope they release some new E-II EC's. Been looking for something LP-style and a 2018 EC might be it.


----------



## Trashgreen

E-II's will be unveiled probably around NAMM time Januar 2018, shall be interesting indeed....


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Trashgreen said:


> E-II's will be unveiled probably around NAMM time Januar 2018, shall be interesting indeed....


I have basically been sitting here all day trying to decide lol.

Wait until NAMM to see if there will be a Horizon with Evertune in see through black. Or just keep the MH-1000 with those features.


----------



## zarg

the multiscale 7 string looks amazing!


----------



## Trashgreen

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I have basically been sitting here all day trying to decide lol.
> 
> Wait until NAMM to see if there will be a Horizon with Evertune in see through black. Or just keep the MH-1000 with those features.


Just be patient, it's only one little month now and they might release killer models or not... People have been screaming for more E-II' variations for quite some time now, let's see if ESP is paying attention!!


----------



## possumkiller

The only thing that piques my interest is the multiscales. I'm not a multiscale player either so I'm not that interested. 

I like some of the direction they're going with direct mounted passives and less abalone. Still there is nothing calling for me this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is probably the first time I've seen ESP throwthe model name on the headstock of a guitar.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is probably the first time I've seen ESP throwthe model name on the headstock of a guitar.


It’s actually a very ESP thing to do, but when they take it off the 12th, it’s the logical place to stick it.


----------



## stevexc

That hog-topped Viper 400 is calling my name...


----------



## FitRocker33

It just occurred to me that black Strat posted above is basically the poor mans Caparison Joel Signature guitar. Slap fluences in it and basically all yer giving up are clock inlays.


----------



## manu80

looks like a cheap Jim Root to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> looks like a cheap Jim Root to me



Yeah this seems more like it. The rosewood board and Stratty body.

In fact, it's nearly a copy of Pete Loeffler's (Chevelle) Jim Root Strat that he used when he first started using Fender.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I love that ADTR Eclipse minus the volume knob


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah this seems more like it. The rosewood board and Stratty body.



I don't think they're using rosewood on any of the LTD's for 2018 because of CITES. It's seems they're doing either Pau Ferro or Macassar (aka the cheaper, streaky brown) ebony.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I just remembered. Just thought Rosewood because that's whats on the Jim Root model.


----------



## gunshow86de

Here's the breakdown of which series use which fingerboards =>https://www.espguitars.com/articles...ly-into-the-future-with-sustainable-materials


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

gunshow86de said:


> I don't think they're using rosewood on any of the LTD's for 2018 because of CITES. It's seems they're doing either Pau Ferro or Macassar (aka the cheaper, streaky brown) ebony.


All ebony is streaky prior to dying it. And Macassar actually looks to be (imo) the best looking undyed ebony fretboards. Pau ferro has actually been in use for so long that Stevie Ray Vaughns number 1 models had it, just a fun fact. It looks, feels, and sounds better than rosewood. Im really surprised theres no maple boards aside from the kamikaze though


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man that green Stef Carpenter 6er is giving me flashbacks. I want it.


----------



## possumkiller

Macassar ebony is often used as a Brazilian rosewood substitute. I've had it on a custom PRS clone. One of the best fingerboard woods I've ever had.


----------



## feraledge

I find the line up very enticing. I do still believe they always need more maple FBs.


----------



## sell2792

Is the ADTR Eclipse full thickness like an Eclipse CTM?


----------



## The 1

sell2792 said:


> Is the ADTR Eclipse full thickness like an Eclipse CTM?



Yea, he said it was in a rig rundown video I believe.


----------



## A-Branger

no-one mentioned yet, but hey more hipshot stuff across the range


----------



## couverdure

ImBCRichBitch said:


> If memory serves (big deftones fan) Like linus era was standard, around the fur era was 1/2 step. and white pony on was drop c. His 7s are tuned to drop c with two high ds. only on diamond eyes on did he tune lower, utilizing the 8 string with its f# tuning


His 7-string tunings (that aren't his 6-string ones with two high Es) are G# standard and Drop F#. On his 8-strings are F# standard and Drop E.

I'm still hoping to see Stef with a sixer again.


----------



## theicon2125

couverdure said:


> that aren't his 6-string ones with two high Es



Honest question, what's the point of the 2 high Es? Is there an actual musical purpose or is it like the pickup configuration where it's just something weird he likes?


----------



## sakeido

sakeido said:


> because it's huge, complicated, ugly, and doesn't sound like a normal fixed bridge
> 
> a properly made guitar with a hipshot bridge and good tuner will stay in tune forever. Evertunes solve a problem that doesn't really exist



yeah so anyway I'm a fuckin idiot. I thought I was pretty dumb before but I really topped myself this time.

I was ripping on guitar the other day, downpicking super hard, and bending my notes sharp just with the mega powerful attack of a JP signature pick and a meaty right hand. my amp is so transparent and articulate I can't help but chop at notes as hard as possible.

and I thought "man it'd be sick if I could pick this hard, get a fuckin gnarly attack, and not go out of tune"

then I realized Evertune was the answer, and I hated on it just a few weeks ago. fuck me sideways. I'm in the market for one now, with a maple fretboaard.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Blytheryn said:


>



Me last year
"I ordered this guitar from China because no guitar company offers a guitar in the specs I want"





Me now
DAMN!


----------



## Blytheryn

Zombie13 said:


> Me last year
> "I ordered this guitar from China because no guitar company offers a guitar in the specs I want"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me now
> DAMN!




Haha!

I’ll be hard pressed to not get one of these. I mean, it’s perfect.


----------



## Blytheryn

EDIT: Double post


----------



## Andromalia

manu80 said:


> looks like a cheap Jim Root to me



Neck shape will make or break it, a thin U strat now...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Also no pics but flame maple eclipse with fluence will be available in tiger eye, which will be pretty sick.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I swear ESP always ends up with my tax money!, should just send it straight to them every year. 

ESP is definitely killing it this year for me..


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

So who has the inside info on the E-ii's?

I may go insane if I have to wait another month to find out.


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> Also no pics but flame maple eclipse with fluence will be available in tiger eye, which will be pretty sick.


For real? Yeah, that'll be an insane finish.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> For real? Yeah, that'll be an insane finish.



From the website

Rounding out the updates to the EC-1000 models, we’re now offering Fishman Fluence Modern Humbucker pickup sets in two more new versions of the EC-1000, with the EC-1000S Fluence (in Black finish) and the EC-1000FM Fluence (flamed maple top in Tiger Eye finish).

Gonna be dope!!!!


----------



## A-Branger

Im actually quite surprised a lot of you are GASing for the George Lynch sig. With that paint job/headstock and overal look I find it bit "meh"/ugly I know he is who he is, but never had any type of interest to any of his sigs, and I always though "who buys those?". Know I known haha

oh well


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> Im actually quite surprised a lot of you are GASing for the George Lynch sig. With that paint job/headstock and overal look I find it bit "meh"/ugly I know he is who he is, but never had any type of interest to any of his sigs, and I always though "who buys those?". Know I known haha
> 
> oh well


surprised that people like the kamikazes, personally I'm way more into the tiger finish sigs. They just scream 80s.


----------



## feraledge

Spongebrick just posted this on IG. There's no way they're starting up the Viper on the USA line and not bringing the Horizon back, right?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Spongebrick just posted this on IG. There's no way they're starting up the Viper on the USA line and not bringing the Horizon back, right?



Please no, my wallet can't take anymore abuse!


----------



## JD27

Not that I dislike that finish, but for a Viper I would probably just do a solid color like satin oasis green.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Not that I dislike that finish, but for a Viper I would probably just do a solid color like satin oasis green.


This is correct.


----------



## Womb raider

Ugh, completely tapped out with 2 customs on the way and of course USA decides to release the Viper


----------



## feraledge

Oh boy. Sponge just posted up a brownburst on mahogany one. I can't repost it right now, but yeah. It's sick.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> Oh boy. Sponge just posted up a brownburst on mahogany one. I can't repost it right now, but yeah. It's sick.


I got you


----------



## JD27




----------



## possumkiller

JD27 said:


>



Damn. I hate vipers but that is pure hotness.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

JD27 said:


>


 
Is it blasphemy that I want a black half pick gaurd on that.... Shiniest chrome ever wow


----------



## theicon2125

JD27 said:


>



Wow, they even took the 12th fret inlay off of the USA models. I guess they finally realized how stupid it looked to have something different on 1 fret. And of course they make this decision right after I get a guitar that was supposed to have no inlays and has a 12th fret one.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

JD27 said:


>


Damn, its missing two frets!


----------



## Zado

^No it's not


----------



## manu80

That Viper I like


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm usually all about the more "metal"-looking Vipers, but got DAYUM, that is nice!!


----------



## Andromalia

Already got a Viper, but if I didn't I'd be tempted.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Always wondered weather a Viper would look right with 22 frets. This one looks decent!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most SGs look better with 24 frets, but man the viper looks much better with 22. Looks less cramped.


----------



## Lindmann

I never liked vipers/SGs.
No matter what number of frets ot sports.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

If that kamikaze is around $500 like his current ones I am definitely going to grab one just for fun. I am seeing a lot of stuff I like, might be picking up a few ESP's next year.


----------



## JD27

Unleash The Fury said:


> Damn, its missing two frets!



Two frets I’ll never use.


----------



## V_man

it would be so great if they try to do something like this for the usa line


----------



## Masoo2

V_man said:


> it would be so great if they try to do something like this for the usa line
> View attachment 57996


sv + nv please

although we won't get a real sv, any sv is better than no sv

I, for one, actually really enjoy the Alexi sigs. Of course, the MIJ ESP/Edwards ones are better than their slightly changed US counterparts, but even the LTD 600 series ones are pretty nice.


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> Im actually quite surprised a lot of you are GASing for the George Lynch sig. With that paint job/headstock and overal look I find it bit "meh"/ugly I know he is who he is, but never had any type of interest to any of his sigs, and I always though "who buys those?". Know I known haha
> 
> oh well



 Well, it’ll really blow your mind to know how much I’m gassing for a jfrog skull-n-bones model! I generally don’t play sixxers anymore, but I’d love a Jason Becker Numbers, a Skull-n-Bones, a Frankenstrat, a 77FP, and maybe even a Warren Dimartini San Dimas. I just have a thing for those over-the-top 80s guitars.


----------



## oppgulp

Masoo2 said:


> sv + nv please



I would love a NV, preferable without iron cross inlays. Maybe no inlays at all!


----------



## cpfc_fan

Howdy guys. I'm a bit out the loop guitar front wise but seeing as it's nearly time for winter NAMM I'm interested in all the new ESP line ups especially their higher end stuff as some of you know.

Could anyone make one big post of pics and of the new gear available? That would be epic


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> Howdy guys. I'm a bit out the loop guitar front wise but seeing as it's nearly time for winter NAMM I'm interested in all the new ESP line ups especially their higher end stuff as some of you know.
> 
> Could anyone make one big post of pics and of the new gear available? That would be epic



It's a few pages back.


----------



## Womb raider

_Speaking of newly-available finishes, here’s one that people have been asking for all year long. Metallica guitarist Kirk Hammett has been performing on tour over the past 12 months using a killer Purple Sparkle version of his ESP signature guitar, and now you can play it too with this updated *LTD KH-602*. The guitar includes new EMG Kirk Hammett Bone Breaker Signature pickups and an environmentally-friendly fingerboard made of Pau Ferro._


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Womb raider said:


> _ EMG Kirk Hammett Bone Breaker Signature pickups_


----------



## jl-austin

I wonder how much that KH602 will cost? I am not a fan of cross bone inlays, but I love the finish!

and the EMG bonebreaker pickups are probably just a variation of the 81/60 set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> I wonder how much that KH602 will cost? I am not a fan of cross bone inlays, but I love the finish!
> 
> and the EMG bonebreaker pickups are probably just a variation of the 81/60 set.



Probably $900 - $1000, like it's always been.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That 8 string Eclipse may be my next purchase if I can get an Evertune saddle drilled out to take at least an 85 gauge string. I think the ET is capped at something a 74 and combined with the 26.5" scale length, that would be ridiculously loose.


----------



## sylcfh

Zombie13 said:


> Me last year
> "I ordered this guitar from China because no guitar company offers a guitar in the specs I want"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me now
> DAMN!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

sylcfh said:


>




just different wood, hardware, finish, binding, bridge type, but yeah exact same specs.


----------



## sylcfh

Dineley said:


> just different wood, hardware, finish, binding, bridge type, but yeah exact same specs.




You can get husks from places like The StratoSphere. I did. Binding is for Schecters.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wouldnt touch those low end Gibsons with a 10ft pole.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldnt touch those low end Gibsons with a 10ft pole.



They're rough. Often very rough, but the meat of them is solid. For the price, around $450 used, after a good once over by a competent tech, they're rock solid. 

Still, nowhere close to what Zomb13 wanted. I probably would have gone with an Agile.


----------



## Church2224

One of my dealers shot me some pics of the new E-IIs for 2018...

While I cannot post pics, All I had to saw when I saw them was "DAMN!" They look pretty darn nice, people here will be very pleased.


----------



## angl2k

Guitar Factory has some sneak preview pics posted up their facebook.. damn that purple 7.. if that's a baritone it's gonna be an instabuy for me 

Brownish? Burst horizon 7
https://www.facebook.com/GuitarFact...99829755660/10155699829215660/?type=3&theater

Blue burst hardtail M
https://www.facebook.com/GuitarFact...99829755660/10155699829230660/?type=3&theater

Some weird original shape 6 with trem?
Purple horizon 7
A bass guitar 
https://www.facebook.com/GuitarFact...56996185659/10155687538330660/?type=3&theater


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> One of my dealers shot me some pics of the new E-IIs for 2018...
> 
> While I cannot post pics, All I had to saw when I saw them was "DAMN!" They look pretty darn nice, people here will be very pleased.


There's something for me as well?





This is nice!


----------



## JD27

Church2224 said:


> One of my dealers shot me some pics of the new E-IIs for 2018...
> 
> While I cannot post pics, All I had to saw when I saw them was "DAMN!" They look pretty darn nice, people here will be very pleased.



Any new models at all?


----------



## JD27

WTF! Who let Jeff Kiesel design the one on the left. Holy Bevelpocalypse hell!


----------



## Church2224

JD27 said:


> Any new models at all?



Look at what Zado Posted, pretty much along those lines lol. Lots of Horizons and M-IIs, even 7 strings.


----------



## Mathemagician

Those wild lads. They’ve finally gone and done it. Sevenstrings with flat mount bridges and reversed Head stocks. Madness. 


...But seriously fucking finally. But if I buy anything this year it’ll be the Davidson sig. I need that more.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> There's something for me as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice!



Yeah this one is DEFINITELY on my list!


----------



## JD27

Yeah, I should have specified, any new shapes. I figured they might update some existing ones. That one new shape is damn hideous.


----------



## feraledge

Oh shit!! 
I've been waiting for something to bridge the gap between the HIII and the Formula. Is this it?? Hmm. I really, really, really wish it was arch top instead of bevels. It's kind of like if ESP read my mind but then ran it by Kiesel first. I'm half "what can I sell" and half "not close enough."


----------



## Zado

That purple needs 6 strings


----------



## feraledge

That purple translates to about $2100 USD. I fear we have a price hike coming.


----------



## Zado

Price increse in gear is not a surprise anymore  Apparently the new Ibanez AZ series is around 2k as well


----------



## Andromalia

Bevels and ESP are nothing new, the Vipers have had them for a long time. I'm actually fine with bevels so long as there's no tacky wood/top change. *eyes Ibanez*


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Price increse in gear is not a surprise anymore  Apparently the new Ibanez AZ series is around 2k as well


Over $2k is significant


----------



## feraledge

Double


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Over $2k is significant


I m honestly not well informed about E2 prices nowadays..what price were you thinking?


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> Over $2k is significant



I am willing to bet they might be a bit cheaper in the U.S. ESP Usually tacks on $100.00 per year for MIJ models in the U.S.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> I m honestly not well informed about E2 prices nowadays..what price were you thinking?



$1600-1900



Church2224 said:


> I am willing to bet they might be a bit cheaper in the U.S. ESP Usually tacks on $100.00 per year for MIJ models in the U.S.



It goes up and down. It was climbing towards the end of the ESP SS, but most EIIs have been more mid to upper $1000s.


----------



## angl2k

feraledge said:


> That purple translates to about $2100 USD. I fear we have a price hike coming.





feraledge said:


> $1600-1900
> 
> 
> 
> It goes up and down. It was climbing towards the end of the ESP SS, but most EIIs have been more mid to upper $1000s.



Srsly? Wow in Europe we pay 2000-2500++ euro's for E-II models  I'm already saving up for the purple 7 lol.


----------



## cardinal

The M-II 7 looks cool. Looks like a 25.5” scale. I don’t really dig the finish and wish it had a trem, though.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

American prices are ridiculously low for most things, in Canada you're looking at like 2250 minimum for an E-II


----------



## teqnick

The two new 7's . Also, looks like they're coming with BKP's? At least that's what the covers tell me. I expect them to be in the 2200 range, and nothing short of awesome


----------



## ZXIIIT

sylcfh said:


>


The closest thing about that guitar to the one I had made is that it also has 6-strings and 22 frets, 



MaxOfMetal said:


> They're rough. Often very rough, but the meat of them is solid. For the price, around $450 used, after a good once over by a competent tech, they're rock solid.
> 
> Still, nowhere close to what Zomb13 wanted. I probably would have gone with an Agile.


Agile was a top choice!


----------



## Zado

They should be makin somethin like this into regular production

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdfUwPrA247/?hl=it


----------



## angl2k

teqnick said:


> The two new 7's . Also, looks like they're coming with BKP's? At least that's what the covers tell me. I expect them to be in the 2200 range, and nothing short of awesome



Yes, ESP has teamed up with Bare Knuckle Pickups to produce pickups for some of their new models. Not sure which model, but my guess is Aftermaths.


----------



## JD27

Zado said:


> They should be makin somethin like this into regular production
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BdfUwPrA247/?hl=it








It would have veneer top just like all SS/E-II's, but it would probably still look nice. I wouldnt be shocked to see some of the USA Line finishes start to appear on the lower lines. They arleady did it with this LTD EC-1000 in Violet Shadow.


----------



## CapinCripes

I would do evil things for a ESP USA arrow in their fire rust metallic. unfortunately they seem to be keeping the esp USA line fairly conservative shape wise.


----------



## JD27

CapinCripes said:


> I would do evil things for a ESP USA arrow in their fire rust metallic. unfortunately they seem to be keeping the esp USA line fairly conservative shape wise.



I was happy they added the Viper to the USA line after they removed the Horizon. There are a good amount of people who like Vipers, but I wouldn't think there is enough interest in an Arrow for them to add it to the line. Though that would look awesome in Fire Rust Metallic.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> I was happy they added the Viper to the USA line after they removed the Horizon. There are a good amount of people who like Vipers, but I wouldn't think there is enough interest in an Arrow for them to add it to the line. Though that would look awesome in Fire Rust Metallic.


This was probably their intention, but I'm seeing the trend of the USA line picking up guitar shapes that are no longer produced through the Original Series line (Eclipse, Viper, M). Horizon is still up in the air, but for the most part you can't order from USA anymore unless you are a dealer and it's a one-off. Doubt we will be seeing a USA V shape, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I genuinely hope ESP USA brings the Horizon back to their line. I've heard great things about them and would love to order a Horizon - but it needs a cockstock + Floyd.


----------



## A-Branger

OMFG that purple is sooo much yes!!!, why I already have a 7 string on order and broke lol

I thouhg the purple sparkel of Petrucci was perfect, now theres a whole line of guitars inspired by it lol. and I though the Head 7 was cool, this just takes the cake. it jsut needs some chrome pickups or not donno. mmm so beautiful



feraledge said:


> That purple translates to about $2100 USD. I fear we have a price hike coming.


remember we in Australia get a price hike from you guys, so bet you the price overthere would be less


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> remember we in Australia get a price hike from you guys, so bet you the price overthere would be less


I was thinking about that after the fact. Crazy considering proximity.

Also, I fully believe the Horizon is coming back. There's no way the Viper is considered more sellable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Also, I fully believe the Horizon is coming back. There's no way the Viper is considered more sellable.



Pretty much. The Viper has been in and out of ESPs lineup a few times, while the Horizon has been a constant seller.


----------



## Andromalia

ESP Standards were 1500ish€ a few years back, they really jacked the prices up, which might explain why people look for used ESPs with the ESP logo, they'r cheaper AND satisfy the ego better.
I was lucky enough to snatch a dicounted ESP original in january 2017 but the prices are certainly going up a lot.


----------



## feraledge

Only $799 new with a Floyd 1000. I may actually use a 20% GC coupon this year if they don't go out of business first.





$699? That's practically 400 series pricing, but it's got locking bridge and tuners. Not bad on the LTD pricing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn, the BM series has some really good specs for the price.

The EVH fanboy in me wants to get the M-1 , tape a bunch of stipes, and clearcoat it. pretty much make it gloss black with matte stripes. Call it the Frankenstealth


----------



## CapinCripes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, the BM series has some really good specs for the price.
> 
> The EVH fanboy in me wants to get the M-1 , tape a bunch of stipes, and clearcoat it. pretty much make it gloss black with matte stripes. Call it the Frankenstealth


I love it. I support this idea fully.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Only $799 new with a Floyd 1000. I may actually use a 20% GC coupon this year if they don't go out of business first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $699? That's practically 400 series pricing, but it's got locking bridge and tuners. Not bad on the LTD pricing.



Damn, those are great prices for those. I might actually buy one.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, the BM series has some really good specs for the price.
> 
> The EVH fanboy in me wants to get the M-1 , tape a bunch of stipes, and clearcoat it. pretty much make it gloss black with matte stripes. Call it the Frankenstealth


Absolutely same. But first I'd throw a zebra pup in there


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> There's something for me as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice!



Whaaaaaaaaaaaattt?!?!?
Any other finish?
This is THE guitar (finish aside...) I've asked for in several threads.
If this come to Europe, and it's not over Eu 2000-2200...fu** it, I'll buy it!


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaattt?!?!?
> Any other finish?
> This is THE guitar (finish aside...) I've asked for in several threads.
> If this come to Europe,* and it's not over Eu 2000-2200*...fu** it, I'll buy it!


Well, apparently this is gonna be a problem


----------



## NeglectedField

Pretty sure that's a one-off custom shop model...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Only $799 new with a Floyd 1000. I may actually use a 20% GC coupon this year if they don't go out of business first.



OMGF that looks so slick.


----------



## JD27

NeglectedField said:


> Pretty sure that's a one-off custom shop model...



It’s not a CS, it’s an E-II.


----------



## NeglectedField

Well butter my arse!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

I really dislike the plain fretboard look. I want inlays!


----------



## Zado

Unleash The Fury said:


> I really dislike the plain fretboard look. I want inlays!


If they read you and put the 12th fret logo back again you're goin into troubles


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unleash The Fury said:


> I really dislike the plain fretboard look. I want inlays!



No.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Not the ugly 12th fret inlay though. Just some blocks. I always thought Carvins block inlays looked wonderful....and I try to imagine them being on every guitar


----------



## Church2224

Well ESP USA Is Kickin Butt...


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> Well, apparently this is gonna be a problem



Well, f&ck it, I might decide to raise my spending limit.
Do you know if there's any other colour? Is it NTB or Bolt-on?
I haven't found it on ESP's website...


----------



## BusinessMan

JD27 said:


> Damn, those are great prices for those. I might actually buy one.



Damn those are great prices. It looks really nice to me ( I like single pup black guitars). If they eventually come out with that in 7 strings then I will lose my mind.


----------



## Mathemagician

If I don’t start seeing some H series leaks soon...


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> If I don’t start seeing some H series leaks soon...


All the LTDs are on the site with specs and prices already


----------



## Mathemagician

E-II is what I meant. A lot of the LTD’s do look good though.


----------



## possumkiller

angl2k said:


> Brownish? Burst horizon 7
> https://www.facebook.com/GuitarFact...99829755660/10155699829215660/?type=3&theater



This is actually an M. Finally a proper MII seven with reverse pointy inline! Hoping it comes in some solid colors also. I've noticed a lot of Hipshot bridges and direct mounted passives from ESP this year. I'm afraid you're a few years late ESP. Now everyone wants Evertunes and Fishmans...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'm most excited to see what ESP USA has in store after that Viper they showed off recently... No more 12th fret inlays!


----------



## sylcfh

Zombie13 said:


> The closest thing about that guitar to the one I had made is that it also has 6-strings and 22 frets,





And the EC Black Metal is somehow identical?


----------



## angl2k

possumkiller said:


> This is actually an M. Finally a proper MII seven with reverse pointy inline! Hoping it comes in some solid colors also. I've noticed a lot of Hipshot bridges and direct mounted passives from ESP this year. I'm afraid you're a few years late ESP. Now everyone wants Evertunes and Fishmans...



whoops my bad, yea it's a Mirage since it doesn't have a carved top like the Horizon models right?

Anyway ESP is already doing some models with Fishmans and Evertunes, so I'm not sure what you mean by ESP is late to the game


----------



## MatthewK

Kind of loving the single pup Eclipse.


----------



## JD27

Gold Top USA Eclipse


----------



## ZXIIIT

sylcfh said:


> And the EC Black Metal is somehow identical?



Not identical, but a lot closer the other one.


----------



## feraledge

Anyone get more info on that first one yet?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

JD27 said:


> Gold Top USA Eclipse



Really digging the split flag inlays. I'd like to see these in the alternating single-then-double split like the block inlays you see on various Gibson, Heritage, and D'Angelico hollowbodies.


----------



## Church2224

Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.


----------



## jephjacques

oh my god that purple flake is dope as fuck


----------



## feraledge

I wish they had gone another direction with the purple to blue fade, but I’m glad to see them return to the tighter control layout instead of the tone almost on the edge


----------



## Jake

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.



My wallet is in trouble....I guess we'll see how much this costs because I really want a JP15 and they seem to be getting cheaper used but man I love this.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.



Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.



That fade needs a cockstock


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Church2224 said:


>



Now that is fucking awesome.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now that is fucking awesome.



+1. Sums it up right there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.


mmmm dat fade tho


----------



## Glades

YEESSS! FR-7 with cool tops!


----------



## cwhitey2

Am I missing something on the pricing...

Do all Original ESP guitars cost more then the USA ESP's? I understand the difference models available, but dang those prices...


----------



## manu80

I paid my eclipse II 1500 euros in 2004, nowadays it's more like 1900. My retailer told me they went crazy with prices and that the price gap between Japan made esp and LTD 1000 is too narrow to be able to make people understand that ESP is much better then LTD....


----------



## JD27

cwhitey2 said:


> Am I missing something on the pricing...
> 
> Do all Original ESP guitars cost more then the USA ESP's? I understand the difference models available, but dang those prices...



Depends, for the most part yes. Main difference is the Orignals are made in the Custom Shop.


----------



## cwhitey2

JD27 said:


> Depends, for the most part yes. Main difference is the Orignals are made in the Custom Shop.


I did not realize that's where they were produced! Looks like a USA model then...


----------



## JD27

cwhitey2 said:


> I did not realize that's where they were produced! Looks like a USA model then...



They are just small production runs made by the Custom Shop. You can’t go wrong with a USA though, mine is on par with my CS models. I’m probably going to buy another with my Tax Returns this year.


----------



## cwhitey2

JD27 said:


> They are just small production runs made by the Custom Shop. You can’t go wrong with a USA though, mine is on par with my CS models. I’m probably going to buy another with my Tax Returns this year.


Apparently i have been behind on the ESP info 

I have owned plenty of LTDs and loved them, I figure there is no way I can't love a USA ESP.


----------



## possumkiller

Holy fuck! That Horizon FR7 is perfect!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.


I m no more into modern superstrats but the purple is sick!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That aquaburst

Bruh

EDIT: Also, I know it's bevel city, but I REALLY dig that offset bevel superstrat from a page or two ago.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I wish they would put out a Gold top E II, then I could check of my Eclipse GAS and my gold top gas all at the same time, even better Give it black knobs and hardware with ebony board and plain old black EMGs it would be beastly


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Dem finishes <3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Semi-off-topic, but goddamn this custom-shop beauty.


----------



## Andromalia

JD27 said:


> They are just small production runs made by the Custom Shop. You can’t go wrong with a USA though, mine is on par with my CS models. I’m probably going to buy another with my Tax Returns this year.



Well, the thing is, ESP standards were likely "too good" for their pricing. My Original is a top-notch guitar...but my standard viper also is. Also, I doubt the originals sell that well, I got mine for 1999€ during winter sales in January 2017 instead of 6K. (That's why I bought it, wouldn't have spent 6K). Granted, it's not a standard spec horizon or eclipse (it's a baritone Ultratone) but still, 60% off. From a big french online retailer, not even a small shop hurting for cash. If I wanted anoter ESP, I'd hunt for an old standard, not an Original, except if I win at the lottery. There are plenty around.


----------



## JD27

Andromalia said:


> Well, the thing is, ESP standards were likely "too good" for their pricing. My Original is a top-notch guitar...but my standard viper also is. Also, I doubt the originals sell that well, I got mine for 1999€ during winter sales in January 2017 instead of 6K. (That's why I bought it, wouldn't have spent 6K). Granted, it's not a standard spec horizon or eclipse (it's a baritone Ultratone) but still, 60% off. From a big french online retailer, not even a small shop hurting for cash. If I wanted anoter ESP, I'd hunt for an old standard, not an Original, except if I win at the lottery. There are plenty around.



All the Standards and the E-II I had were really good guitars. The CS and USA that I have owned really separate themselves in tone department though. They are clearly using better quality woods. That and the fretwork is immaculate, not that the lowers models weren't great themselves. Used Originals can be had for good deals, my Horizon 3 Custom was super cheap and it was just about mint. Honestly, the only bummer about ESPs is they don't fetch the resale values that brands like PRS do. Which is good or bad depending on how you look at that. I don't mind used guitars at substantially lower than new prices. However, if something new comes out, you have to wait a bit for them to pop up used.


----------



## couverdure

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Semi-off-topic, but goddamn this custom-shop beauty.


Looks like one of Stef's guitars but with a reverse headstock and minus the "middle" pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

couverdure said:


> Looks like one of Stef's guitars but with a reverse headstock and minus the "middle" pickup.



It's a custom deal for The Axe Palace. But the Stef influence is super strong with this one. I even think the pickup is a Stef Flishman.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cert says it’s a B7...


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Semi-off-topic, but goddamn this custom-shop beauty.


I think we can all agree here that pics of Custom Shop ESPs are never off topic. Particularly in ESP related threads, but, really, they just make any thread better.


----------



## Andromalia

Feraledge, we see you coming from a mile away


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> Feraledge, we see you coming from a mile away


Are you saying that you see me on the Horizon? Like an Eclipse or a Mirage? With the Mystique of a Phoenix? Or the lethal Snakebyte of a Viper?


----------



## couverdure

steinmetzify said:


> Cert says it’s a B7...


Oh I didn't read it lol. I also didn't know that you could custom order signature models with some changes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

couverdure said:


> Oh I didn't read it lol. I also didn't know that you could custom order signature models with some changes.



ESP will pretty much let you do whatever you want. It's pretty crazy. 

Everything has a price of course.


----------



## possumkiller

couverdure said:


> Oh I didn't read it lol. I also didn't know that you could custom order signature models with some changes.



Yep. I had a custom ordered KH4 with ebony fretboard instead of rosewood with the KH2 skull inlays. It also had a natural satin neck instead of the original spec glossy neck. Also had a 60 in the neck about three years before his models came that way. I'm not sure just how far you have to deviate for it to not be a sig. That one looks more like an ESP COW sig if it just had some kind of camo paint.


----------



## NeglectedField

Dunno if anyone noticed the EC-1000 Fluence models and that the EC-1000 Duncan now has ebony fretboard to bring it in line with the EMG model.

What I wanna know though is why there isn't a Viper-1000. It just goes 10, 201B, 256, 400, Viper-7 then you have to make do with E-II. Seems a bit of a jump with no Korean model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> Dunno if anyone noticed the EC-1000 Fluence models and that the EC-1000 Duncan now has ebony fretboard to bring it in line with the EMG model.
> 
> What I wanna know though is why there isn't a Viper-1000. It just goes 10, 201B, 256, 400, Viper-7 then you have to make do with E-II. Seems a bit of a jump with no Korean model.



There used to be an LTD Deluxe [1000 Series] Viper. Probably axed due to sales.

Some sellers still have it though: http://www.mattsmusic.com/VIPER1000-prod.html


----------



## NeglectedField

I'm wondering if people have been put off Vipers because they are/were so strongly associated with Soulfly and the like.

It's a shame 'cos the one time I tried a Viper it was quite comfy. Like an even nicer SG.


----------



## StrmRidr

That Aquaburst 7 string is the best thing I've seen from ESP in years.


----------



## Tisca

manu80 said:


> I paid my eclipse II 1500 euros in 2004, nowadays it's more like 1900. My retailer told me they went crazy with prices and that the price gap between Japan made esp and LTD 1000 is too narrow to be able to make people understand that ESP is much better then LTD....



They should've lowered Ltd prices instead of raising ESP prices then =). E-II is the same as the old ESP standards. IT looks like they planned the price raise over a longer period. Not only did they rename them E-II but briefly in between there was a MIJ LTD Elite line. Iirc they were priced a bit lower than ESP std.


----------



## feraledge

Tisca said:


> They should've lowered Ltd prices instead of raising ESP prices then =). E-II is the same as the old ESP standards. IT looks like they planned the price raise over a longer period. Not only did they rename them E-II but briefly in between there was a MIJ LTD Elite line. Iirc they were priced a bit lower than ESP std.


The pricing jumps around, but is most apparent with the SS/LTD Elite/EII line. ESP has been pretty clear about almost all price fluctuation being mostly do to Yen to USD shifts.
I think the more WMI builds it’s own reputation, the more people are cozying up to the idea of spending over $1000 on one.


----------



## Steinmetzify

couverdure said:


> Oh I didn't read it lol. I also didn't know that you could custom order signature models with some changes.



Me neither, that thing is hot as hell tho...wonder what it cost. Does anyone know if it was a special order or part of a run? I looked on AP last night and didn’t see it.


----------



## Womb raider

Probably cost in the upper 5k ballpark. It would be a one off if it's coming out of the custom shop. Runs are usually EII and LTD lines.


----------



## manu80

i think that it's a dumb move to make a lot of brands but too close to others... like LTD 1000/LTD ELITE/ ESP/ E-II/ESP USA/CUSTOM ....
too many stuff you get lost into.
Like Ibanez LCAS/Prestige/Premium/Iron Label/classic line etc....
WHen I see a Vai premium and its price...it's like...wow ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The splintering and rebranding of the ESP/LTD lineup is one of the dumbest things they've ever done, and ESP has done some dumb shit. 

They did it to position "ESP" as a boutique brand. 

The LTD Elites were supposed to build on the solid reputation of the LTD Deluxe models, but no one was paying former-ESP money for an LTD, regardless of where it was built. 

They should just streamline everything, not this different brand in different region craziness.


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> The splintering and rebranding of the ESP/LTD lineup is one of the dumbest things they've ever done, and ESP has done some dumb shit.
> 
> They did it to position "ESP" as a boutique brand.
> 
> The LTD Elites were supposed to build on the solid reputation of the LTD Deluxe models, but no one was paying former-ESP money for an LTD, regardless of where it was built.
> 
> They should just streamline everything, not this different brand in different region craziness.



And it is even more confusing because the specs change between brands, even with the same model. For example, I was looking at the M Series last night. The LTD versions have a 43mm neck, and Extra Thin U neck, but the E-II versions have a 42mm neck, and Thin U neck. Then the ESP Expensive series is 43mm and Ultra Thin U again. WTF?

How hard is it to get a M Series, with a H series neck? lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> And it is even more confusing because the specs change between brands, even with the same model. For example, I was looking at the M Series last night. The LTD versions have a 43mm neck, and Extra Thin U neck, but the E-II versions have a 42mm neck, and Thin U neck. Then the ESP Expensive series is 43mm and Ultra Thin U again. WTF?
> 
> How hard is it to get a M Series, with a H series neck? lol.



A lot of that is due to North America getting a jumbled around patchwork selection of home market models that are rebranded and named. 

If you check the Japanese ESP site you'll see a lot of the LTD and E-II stuff is rebranded from various series of Edwards models.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm really stoked for that new Horizon FR7. They fixed everything I didn't like about it. Humbucker size pickups. The weird angle on the back of the Floyd recess is gone. They even reversed the headstock. Looks so badass. The ESP 7 I've been waiting years for. 


Also, why is an SS/EII Horizon with pointy headstock called a Horizon and an LTD Horizon with pointy headstock is called an MH???


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Please tell me that Horizon 7 will have a flatter board than their typical 305mm!


----------



## feraledge

Shask said:


> And it is even more confusing because the specs change between brands, even with the same model. For example, I was looking at the M Series last night. The LTD versions have a 43mm neck, and Extra Thin U neck, but the E-II versions have a 42mm neck, and Thin U neck. Then the ESP Expensive series is 43mm and Ultra Thin U again. WTF?
> 
> How hard is it to get a M Series, with a H series neck? lol.


The US M Series will have thin U necks like the Horizons. 
It's always been pretty straight forward on the M's: 
Bolt on: extra thin flat
Neck thru: extra thin U
Only with the LTD Elites did they change it up and go to thin U's on all of them and slowly with the EIIs going back to normal spec, although I'm hearing different things about the feel and listed specs on the Ms again. But good news for you is that any LTD Elite or early EII M series will have the same neck as the Horizon.
As a side note, I had an LTD Elite MII in ACSB, beauty of a guitar and would love to have it back. 



possumkiller said:


> Also, why is an SS/EII Horizon with pointy headstock called a Horizon and an LTD Horizon with pointy headstock is called an MH???


H = Horizon or Horizon I which has a cockstock
MH = Horizon w/ M headstock or Horizon II
I think that's how it started, but there's also an Original Series Horizon I with a blade headstock, so I guess it's not all that strict.


----------



## park0496

Was hoping for an ESP version of the SC-20 (SRC-6) in sonic blue or white... Nick can do a run if a few folks put down deposits. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Finally putting ebony on the duncan ec 1000 vb is awesome. Not sure if I should grab that or hold out for an E Ii


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Dineley said:


> Finally putting ebony on the duncan ec 1000 vb is awesome. Not sure if I should grab that or hold out for an E Ii



I'm actually thankful for CITES. I hate rosewood!


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> Also, why is an SS/EII Horizon with pointy headstock called a Horizon and an LTD Horizon with pointy headstock is called an MH???





feraledge said:


> The US M Series will have thin U necks like H = Horizon or Horizon I which has a cockstock
> MH = Horizon w/ M headstock or Horizon II
> I think that's how it started, but there's also an Original Series Horizon I with a blade headstock, so I guess it's not all that strict.



@possumkiller My guess is that it's MH because it's not made in Japan like E-II and above.

@feraledge As far as I've learned, the Horizon/H/HRZ designation has only to do with archtop, not the headstock. The Mirage and Horizon are the same body shape outside of the archtop.

The dagger/blade & concord headstock (what JP calls the lawsuit headstock) was not exclusive to the M. It was used on "The Mirage", "The Eclipse", & Horizon. That being said, in regular production, the teardrop headstock (cockstock) is exclusive to the Horizon, but there is no specific designation for this style Horizon.

Horizon Nomenclature
H (very rarely designated HRZ in Japan) = A superstrat with an Archtop = Horizon
MH = Horizon + Mirage headstock
HRF = Horizon with a Flag headstock
Custom (as in the 80's Horizon Custom) = Through Neck
I = 1 Single Coil/Humbucker Pickup
II = 2 Humbuckers Pickup
CTM = Figured Top, Through Neck
Deluxe = Bolt On Joint
NT = No Trem

I list all of the nomenclature not to be pretentious (sorry if it comes of that way) but because if you use this general nomenclature you can find lots of different (and super effing cool) Horizon configurations, such as this extremely super duper rare Horizon-CTM with a reversed concord head.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> @feraledge As far as I've learned, the Horizon/H/HRZ designation has only to do with archtop, not the headstock. The Mirage and Horizon are the same body shape outside of the archtop.


I actually meant to tag you to correct me, so glad you did. Thanks for that!
Side note, if the difference is just the arch top, doesn't it seem like the flat top should be the Horizon and the arch top the Mirage?


----------



## teqnick

park0496 said:


> Was hoping for an ESP version of the SC-20 (SRC-6) in sonic blue or white... Nick can do a run if a few folks put down deposits. Anyone else interested?


Get an estimate on pricing, and i'm in for sonic blue


----------



## Andromalia

Ikke said:


> @possumkiller




AaaaaaaaaAAAAAH ???!!!


----------



## park0496

teqnick said:


> Get an estimate on pricing, and i'm in for sonic blue



I'd guess the price would be similar to the current ESP stefs/Horizon-I Deep Candy Apple Red ~$4K. I'll ask


----------



## feraledge

FYI, checked in with my dealer, said the 2018 catalog hasn’t arrived yet. As soon as it does...


----------



## Mathemagician

Post. Screen. Shots. 


Or links, whatever it’s 2018.


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> Post. Screen. Shots.
> 
> 
> Or links, whatever it’s 2018.


Of course. 

Also, I think that new shape is called SIL-6. Remember that badass Broderick rip custom Horizon?? With the ill-advised HRF headstock? What was that dude's name? Wonder if it's a sig.


----------



## Ikke

Found these on ESP China. Not sure if new for 2018 or just for Chinese market. I'd guess just for China though.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Found these on ESP China. Not sure if new for 2018 or just for Chinese market. I'd guess just for China though.


If there are images there I can’t see them. Always have to use a proxy for Japan and China. Mind rehosting those?


----------



## Masoo2

The first one looks just like a normal Snapper, was it labeled as new or something?

Digging the sparkling purple though


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Ikke said:


> Found these on ESP China. Not sure if new for 2018 or just for Chinese market. I'd guess just for China though.


Something tells me that that girl can play 5 times better than me


----------



## Womb raider

Unleash The Fury said:


> Something tells me that that girl can play 5 times better than me


It's quite possible


----------



## curlyvice

park0496 said:


> Was hoping for an ESP version of the SC-20 (SRC-6) in sonic blue or white... Nick can do a run if a few folks put down deposits. Anyone else interested?



An E-II version in Sonic Blue would be right up my alley.


----------



## feraledge

Guessing an EII run would be around $2100. If you want an "Original" run, it's just going to be a custom shop order. In which case, you might find a dealer who can get you a solid color for roughly the Horizon Original price ~ $4000. Otherwise, expect to spend about $5000. Originals are made in the custom shop, so no need to do a run, it's just a custom.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> It's quite possible



Jesus fucking Christ. 
She's 10. I've been playing guitar for 25 years. It's hard to even say that we play the same instrument. And all the people that gave that video a dislike? What the fuck is wrong with them??


----------



## sezna

Hey guys, got a super nooby question. never been much of an ESP guy but this really caught my eye:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIHORFMNTDBSB

Why do all the other Horizons have the pointy headstock? Is this a new redesign? I love this guitar but when I google reviews, they all look different (mainly the pointy headstock).


----------



## feraledge

sezna said:


> Hey guys, got a super nooby question. never been much of an ESP guy but this really caught my eye:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EIIHORFMNTDBSB
> 
> Why do all the other Horizons have the pointy headstock? Is this a new redesign? I love this guitar but when I google reviews, they all look different (mainly the pointy headstock).


That's a solid one to have catch your eye. The pointy headstock ones were Horizon NTII ones, mostly ESP Standard Series. And also really damn amazing guitars. The DBSB finish is among my favorites and looks even better in person. With the EII ones they went to Horizon instead of Horizon II with the cockstock and a stoptail instead of the string thru NTII ToMs.
The used ESP market is priced pretty high right now. Whether they sell at those prices is another thing, but you can find usually find the older SS ones sub $1000. Quality on both are equally top notch.

Some pron (what I could rescue from Photobucket at least) of my old one:


----------



## sezna

feraledge said:


> That's a solid one to have catch your eye. The pointy headstock ones were Horizon NTII ones, mostly ESP Standard Series. And also really damn amazing guitars. The DBSB finish is among my favorites and looks even better in person. With the EII ones they went to Horizon instead of Horizon II with the cockstock and a stoptail instead of the string thru NTII ToMs.
> The used ESP market is priced pretty high right now. Whether they sell at those prices is another thing, but you can find usually find the older SS ones sub $1000. Quality on both are equally top notch.




Haha, thank you! I may actually order that one soon, if I can find any more info on it.
I do really love the DBSB finish, it is beautiful. I'm not super sold on string-through, so that is honestly not a big deal for me. So this model is not a new 2018 thing or anything? I only am finding a few used, for honestly not that much cheaper than new.

Also - so the NT is this headstock, and pointy is NT-II? I just prefer the look of the rounded one.

And thanks for all the info, I feel fully welcomed into the ESP world 

edit: also is there a 7 string with this headstock? I couldn't find one.


----------



## feraledge

sezna said:


> Haha, thank you! I may actually order that one soon, if I can find any more info on it.
> I do really love the DBSB finish, it is beautiful. I'm not super sold on string-through, so that is honestly not a big deal for me. So this model is not a new 2018 thing or anything? I only am finding a few used, for honestly not that much cheaper than new.
> 
> Also - so the NT is this headstock, and pointy is NT-II? I just prefer the look of the rounded one.
> 
> And thanks for all the info, I feel fully welcomed into the ESP world
> 
> edit: also is there a 7 string with this headstock? I couldn't find one.


Ask whatever questions you have! My intent is to welcome more to the Cult of the Horizon. 
The NT stands for Non-Trem. The II part is what makes the difference for the most part, on this model at least. The cockstock DBSB has been around since launching EII, so 2015? 2014? 
Preferring the cockstock is also the correct answer.


----------



## feraledge

sezna said:


> edit: also is there a 7 string with this headstock? I couldn't find one.


Yes, but not currently in production outside of Edwards to my knowledge. Here's a custom cockstock 7:


----------



## angl2k

sezna said:


> Haha, thank you! I may actually order that one soon, if I can find any more info on it.
> I do really love the DBSB finish, it is beautiful. I'm not super sold on string-through, so that is honestly not a big deal for me. So this model is not a new 2018 thing or anything? I only am finding a few used, for honestly not that much cheaper than new.
> 
> Also - so the NT is this headstock, and pointy is NT-II? I just prefer the look of the rounded one.
> 
> And thanks for all the info, I feel fully welcomed into the ESP world
> 
> edit: also is there a 7 string with this headstock? I couldn't find one.



Closest thing is the Edwards Horizon 3

https://www.espguitars.co.jp/edwards/hr/E-HR-155III-7S.html
https://www.espguitars.co.jp/edwards/hr/E-HR-III_NT7_QM_M.html


----------



## Ikke

sezna said:


> Also - so the NT is this headstock, and pointy is NT-II? I just prefer the look of the rounded one.
> .



There is no specific designation for the headstock, as in theres nothing in ESP's naming convention to tell you what headstock it has. Below are all the different regular production variations you can find of the Horizon-II. Everything below the Original series is based off these guitars in some capacity. Also added are guitars with that particular headstock.

Original Series Horizon-II






Original Series Horizon II-NT (Most Common)






Original Series Horizon II-NT (80's/Concord Head)






Original Series Horizon II-NT (Uncommon)






USA Horizon II-NT (based on Horizon II-NT)






Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-II)






Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-(II)CTM) @Crash Dandicoot 






USA Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-(II)CTM)


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> There is no specific designation for the headstock, as in theres nothing in ESP's naming convention to tell you what headstock it has. Below are all the different regular production variations you can find of the Horizon-II. Everything below the Original series is based off these guitars in some capacity. Also added are guitars with that particular headstock.
> 
> Original Series Horizon-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon II-NT (Most Common)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon II-NT (80's/Concord Head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon II-NT (Uncommon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Horizon II-NT (based on Horizon II-NT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-II)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-(II)CTM) @Crash Dandicoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Original Series Horizon-CTM (based on Horizon-(II)CTM)



I a change of drawers now... Thanks.


----------



## Ikke

sezna said:


> edit: also is there a 7 string with this headstock? I couldn't find one.



Feral is correct. Outside of Edwards, there is no production ESP Horizon 7/8/9. There was an Original Series Horizon 7 before but it's no longer in production. That being said, every year since 2015(?), ESP makes ERG Horizons for their Exhibition series. One off customs, but you can buy them if you wanted.

Original Series Horizon 7 (Production End)






Exhibition Horizon-CTM-7 (2015 x2, 2016 x2, 2017 respectively)






















Exhibition Horizon-CTM-8 (2015, 2016, 2017 respectively)














Exhibition Horizon-CTM-9 (2016, 2017 respectively)


----------



## sezna

Those...are really sexy. But dang they fetch a pretty penny. https://reverb.com/item/4252172-esp...-namm-2017-blue-purple-gradation-5a-quilt-top

I think the DBSB six string is in my near future :') but I need to offload some gear first. Thanks for all the info everybody. 

I assume Edwards is some sort of custom shop thing?


----------



## Womb raider

Edwards is a sub-brand of ESP kind of like LTD, but only for the Japanese market. They are able to produce lawsuit models for domestic sale. There is also Navigator and Grassroots branded ESP.


----------



## park0496

feraledge said:


> Guessing an EII run would be around $2100. If you want an "Original" run, it's just going to be a custom shop order. In which case, you might find a dealer who can get you a solid color for roughly the Horizon Original price ~ $4000. Otherwise, expect to spend about $5000. Originals are made in the custom shop, so no need to do a run, it's just a custom.



Good info, you've worked with dealers to order custom shop pieces before?


----------



## feraledge

park0496 said:


> Good info, you've worked with dealers to order custom shop pieces before?


Absolutely


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> Original Series Horizon 7 (Production End)



I've still never seen one used, and I've been perusing Japanese-only ESPs for a long damn time. Still on the bucket list...


----------



## possumkiller

Any more Japan made ESP leaks?


----------



## novocaine

https://www.facebook.com/bmusicaust...8224.241673545889649/1701903923199930/?type=3

Nice exclusive


----------



## park0496

teqnick said:


> Get an estimate on pricing, and i'm in for sonic blue





feraledge said:


> Absolutely



feraledge is right on the money, it would be an E-II run priced liked the other Axe Palace runs (white and purple horizon 7 runs)..


----------



## curlyvice

park0496 said:


> feraledge is right on the money, it would be an E-II run priced liked the other Axe Palace runs (white and purple horizon 7 runs)..



I’m game. Any idea how long they take from order date to delivery? Also, we’re you thinking of going with fluences?


----------



## Millul

novocaine said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bmusicaust...8224.241673545889649/1701903923199930/?type=3
> 
> Nice exclusive



That should have the whole of SSO exploding!!!


----------



## JD27

novocaine said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bmusicaust...8224.241673545889649/1701903923199930/?type=3
> 
> Nice exclusive


They always get cool stuff.


----------



## frogman81

novocaine said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bmusicaust...8224.241673545889649/1701903923199930/?type=3
> 
> Nice exclusive



What is an Australian exclusive? The name, of course, implies it’s a regular model made by ESP for the Australian market only - but seems like a limited run sorta like the Axe Palace stuff to me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

frogman81 said:


> What is an Australian exclusive? The name, of course, implies it’s a regular model made by ESP for the Australian market only - but seems like a limited run sorta like the Axe Palace stuff to me?


It's like the limited Axe Palace run, but for B-Music.
Probably a


----------



## teqnick

Millul said:


> That should have the whole of SSO exploding!!!



"It's missing a string, wrong headstock, waah wahh wahh wahh"

i'll take it


----------



## teqnick

Millul said:


> That should have the whole of SSO exploding!!!



"It's missing a string, wrong headstock, waah wahh wahh wahh"

i'll take it


----------



## feraledge

I don't think Shane knew how much he was after Chris' heart. A Floyd away, but I trust the boner knows what it wants. 
This is a killer guitar.


----------



## JD27

They only did 4 each Seafoam and Vintage White. Specs below

- Swamp ash body
- Neck-thru construction
- Natural satin maple neck with ebony fingerboard
- Thin U neck shape with luminlay side dots
- 24 XJ Frets
- 25.5" Scale
- Hipshot hardtail bridge with string thru body
- Sperzel locking tuners
- Seymour Duncan pegasus/sentient pickup set
- 1 Volume knob with push/pull coil split


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

novocaine said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bmusicaust...8224.241673545889649/1701903923199930/?type=3
> 
> Nice exclusive



Good god.


feraledge said:


> I don't think Shane knew how much he was after Chris' heart. A Floyd away, but I trust the boner knows what it wants.
> This is a killer guitar.




I’m fucking dying!!!


----------



## cwhitey2

Dat seafoam and white 

ESP is killing it...why do these have to be exclusives?!?


----------



## Humbuck

Those are killer!! Finally put the knob in a good spot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ikke said:


> Feral is correct. Outside of Edwards, there is no production ESP Horizon 7/8/9. There was an Original Series Horizon 7 before but it's no longer in production. That being said, every year since 2015(?), ESP makes ERG Horizons for their Exhibition series. One off customs, but you can buy them if you wanted.
> 
> Original Series Horizon 7 (Production End)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibition Horizon-CTM-7 (2015 x2, 2016 x2, 2017 respectively)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibition Horizon-CTM-8 (2015, 2016, 2017 respectively)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibition Horizon-CTM-9 (2016, 2017 respectively)


holy fuck those 8 and 9 string horizons are hot


----------



## FitRocker33

Want that Seafoam MII!!!

Why?!?!

n knees with hands in the air in the pouring rain:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Killerburst exclusive, eh? They killed it with the RG752MFS - hopefully one of these turns up on the forums.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Killerburst exclusive, eh? They killed it with the RG752MFS - hopefully one of these turns up on the forums.


It's cool and all, but if they had an MII with that same finish as this: 




it'd be 100x better. And I would do bad things...


----------



## theicon2125

curlyvice said:


> I’m game. Any idea how long they take from order date to delivery? Also, we’re you thinking of going with fluences?



Plan on 8 months to a year. That's about how long the Purple Horizon and Purple Silverburst Eclipse took. ESP shipped them a couple at a time with long gaps between shipments so the sooner you get in on the runs the better.


----------



## Church2224

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Killerburst exclusive, eh? They killed it with the RG752MFS - hopefully one of these turns up on the forums.



I was just about to post this! 

I was the first to pre order one of these bad boys. I cannot wait to get mine in!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> It's cool and all, but if they had an MII with that same finish as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be 100x better. And I would do bad things...



The Ibanez version is worth owning, I promise. That radius + neck carve = <3


----------



## curlyvice

theicon2125 said:


> Plan on 8 months to a year. That's about how long the Purple Horizon and Purple Silverburst Eclipse took. ESP shipped them a couple at a time with long gaps between shipments so the sooner you get in on the runs the better.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

So how could when know when the knew LTD Black Metal and Multiscale lines will be available for retail ?


----------



## Tisca

TheUnknownOne said:


> So how could when know when the knew LTD Black Metal and Multiscale lines will be available for retail ?



NAMM - Not Available, Maybe March =)
Spring/Summer. I've bought one Ltd and one ESP that I ordered before they were available and both arrived like early Summer, like in ~May (EU) iirc.


----------



## Mathemagician

Maybe May* for most manufacturers. 

I know last year (year before?) PRS came out swinging with stuff available almost immediately.


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


>



This in a 7 would be gorgeous!


----------



## angl2k

cip 123 said:


> This in a 7 would be gorgeous!



http://www.guitarfactory.com.au/product_images/ESP-EII-TB7-SFG-Large.jpg

Not an M-II but same color I guess


----------



## AdenM

Looks like I need to take a trip to Aus soon, I've been wanting a hardtail ESP for a minute. They're killing it this year.


----------



## cip 123

angl2k said:


> http://www.guitarfactory.com.au/product_images/ESP-EII-TB7-SFG-Large.jpg
> 
> Not an M-II but same color I guess




Oh my...


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Wow, this BMusic MII ? I like every single thing about it. Damn please ESP read this thread and make this a production model in the same colours !


----------



## cpfc_fan

Can't wait for NAMM. Hopefully ESP do some good new stuff for the USA line. Not that I'm going to buy any (unless they have a Floyd Rose horizon coming). I would just love to have a gander.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I've been speaking with a dealer about a custom order and he mentioned in passing that ESP's going to announce a USA Kamikaze model at NAMM. Maybe a USA line of signatures?


----------



## KIMERA666

New 7 string EII

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2034247


----------



## KIMERA666

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2034245


----------



## feraledge

8 string white HRF with Floyd ^^


----------



## KIMERA666

The other video was Steffen from obscura with a white M seven string with floyd ..... it seems that they took down the video just minutes after I posted it here.


----------



## feraledge

KIMERA666 said:


> The other video was Steffen from obscura with a white M seven string with floyd ..... it seems that they took down the video just minutes after I posted it here.


Damn! That sounds pretty damn hot. Also good of him to get over that ridiculous shaped sig of his.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, that's freaking awesome. I really want a better Floyd'd 8 and that would fit the bill. Really hoping for an M-II bolt-on variant, but I know I'm asking for too much.


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's freaking awesome. I really want a better Floyd'd 8 and that would fit the bill. Really hoping for an M-II bolt-on variant, but I know I'm asking for too much.


The MII 7 they put out was bolt on, but they paint the necks. Stupidly. US M7s are all bolt on.


----------



## possumkiller

Reverse headstock?


----------



## Church2224

Looks like 2018 is the year I will be filing for Bankruptcy.

Between these new E-IIs, the Schecter USA Sunset 24 6 and 7 strings, Ibanez RG550 Reissues...

Looks like I need to become a high class prostitute or sell some of my organs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> The MII 7 they put out was bolt on, but they paint the necks. Stupidly. US M7s are all bolt on.



Eh, I can deal with a painted neck. Especially on something that would check a boatload of boxes. 

I know they make a lot of MII bolt-ons, I was talking about a trem'd 8-string variant, which I haven't seen yet.


----------



## possumkiller

Yes I could unpaint the neck and tongue oil it. I've waited centuries for a proper MII seven with reverse pointy inline floyd bolt on. Just a 7 version of the MII Deluxe is all I wanted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Damn! That sounds pretty damn hot. Also good of him to get over that ridiculous shaped sig of his.


not a fan of the hondo sting?


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> not a fan of the hondo sting?


Hated that, hate the Ran version


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> Yes I could unpaint the neck and tongue oil it. I've waited centuries for a proper MII seven with reverse pointy inline floyd bolt on. Just a 7 version of the MII Deluxe is all I wanted.


Pretty damn close


----------



## KIMERA666

possumkiller said:


> Reverse headstock?


No, Like this one http://www.chorder.com/images/reviews-articles/19053-desktop.jpg

Is like the M-II seven from last year but white


----------



## NeglectedField

If they did that M-II Australian exclusive hardtail in solid white and natural as well as the overly cheery surf green or the "shall we chuck this cream out?" off-white, that'd be great.


----------



## manu80

http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/signature-sets/active/kh-bb-set.html
black and green typo.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

When will we see some new E-II's end ESP's? Next week during NAMM?


----------



## feraledge

Fierce_Swe said:


> When will we see some new E-II's end ESP's? Next week during NAMM?


Looking that way


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Looking that way



Agonizing wait, but they seem to be very tight lipped this year.


----------



## possumkiller

Waiting for announcement of the Original Series MII DX 7 being available in the US.


----------



## Ikke

Sad News: Mikio Fujioka (Babymetal) has passed away. Though, ESP will continue producing his guitar per his wishes. Just an FYI. He had some beautiful snappers.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Sad news indeed, he was a great player. I've always had a thing for his Snapper 7 - just needs a maple or ebony board!






Actually, if they could get both of Takayoshi's 7-string Snappers as production models (not just the pink sparkle), that'd be awesome too.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Now we can start drooling.... 
https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title


----------



## feraledge

We didn't get the new shape!! Goddammit. 

First time for Sugzio in the US catalog I believe: 




BKP in a production ESP: 




Love that maple board, but, really....




Looks better with a cockstock:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I like that Sugzio!


----------



## feraledge

Exhibition models: https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.net/user_files/esp/videos/002/034/260/transcoded.mp4?1516564208
Can't embed??


----------



## manu80

Drool over what ?


----------



## Meeotch

Right? Yawn...

Not bad but would like to see more options on the tops.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wheres that RGD clone?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

just want a cockstock on that fade... ugh.

for some reason the volume knob placement on horizons looks off to me, maybe I just have weird tastes, either way the Sugizo looks dope as do the m ii


----------



## Zado

The green would look nicer with cockstock, but the purple fade? no way, that's great how it is


----------



## metallidude3

They’ve done a bad, bad thing, with all of those reverse headstock 7 strings. I’m already broke, and they’ve started releasing dream guitars, this year. FUCK.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Really digging these new EII's. I NEED that purple-blue fade Horizon.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## CapinCripes

Fierce_Swe said:


> Now we can start drooling....
> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title


Now that's what I call disappointment!


----------



## Forkface

feraledge said:


> Exhibition models: https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.net/user_files/esp/videos/002/034/260/transcoded.mp4?1516564208
> Can't embed??


i swear one day imma go like "f u c k i t" and drop the 10k needed for one of those. 
every year I see them and every year it motivates me to work harder for one.

one day...


----------



## feraledge

Forkface said:


> i swear one day imma go like "f u c k i t" and drop the 10k needed for one of those.
> every year I see them and every year it motivates me to work harder for one.
> 
> one day...


Just wait a year and offer a dealer an earthly price. I think someone was grabbing exhibition models that sat for less than half the asking price.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

feraledge said:


> BKP in a production ESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that maple board, but, really....
> 
> Looks better with a cockstock



Gotta agree. I definitely miss the cockstock, but god damn is that pretty. I'm tempted to part ways with my Horizon NT-II to make room for this!


----------



## Athor

Would looooove Horizon with reversed inline headstock. Since they cant use the old school jackson style anymore id like it to be abit bigger to :-D


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> Gotta agree. I definitely miss the cockstock, but god damn is that pretty. I'm tempted to part ways with my Horizon NT-II to make room for this!



I like this one. But you can't miss a cockstock on the M-II, because it never had one in the first place. It would be awesome if they did a Horizon in the color too.


----------



## JD27

Was hoping to see more than what they released. New shapes would have been nice and I know they have done E-II Vipers, just not for the NA market.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> I like this one. But you can't miss a cockstock on the M-II, because it never had one in the first place. It would be awesome if they did a Horizon in the color too.



I just mean I miss cockstocks being more common. To get a new model with a cockstock you gotta fork out serious cash these days.


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> I just mean I miss cockstocks being more common. To get a new model with a cockstock you gotta fork out serious cash these days.



They have been available in the E-II's, unless you mean you want to see them in the LTD line.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

went super slowly through that exhibition model video... some real treats in there gem of an 8 string. wow. a lot of the arrows look unreal too too many nice arrows to post so just put my fav in there


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> They have been available in the E-II's, unless you mean you want to see them in the LTD line.



Yeah, and E-II's are pretty expensive. Like I said.


----------



## Curt

feraledge said:


> We didn't get the new shape!! Goddammit.
> 
> 
> BKP in a production ESP:



That teal! that quilt! maple board! reverse headstock! Oh, please don't tell me this is going to street for over 2 grand, because I super need this in my life. I know I say that about a lot of guitars, but this (minus the pickup choice, since it looks like juggernauts, which I wasn't a fan of when I bought a set initially) is pretty much the guitar I would spec out for myself from the custom shop if I had the money. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Dineley said:


> went super slowly through that exhibition model video... some real treats in there gem of an 8 string. wow. a lot of the arrows look unreal too too many nice arrows to post so just put my fav in there
> View attachment 58632
> 
> View attachment 58633



And apparanetly it's a 9 string and I'm an idiot


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Curt said:


> That teal! that quilt! maple board! reverse headstock! Oh, please don't tell me this is going to street for over 2 grand, because I super need this in my life. I know I say that about a lot of guitars, but this (minus the pickup choice, since it looks like juggernauts, which I wasn't a fan of when I bought a set initially) is pretty much the guitar I would spec out for myself from the custom shop if I had the money. Here's to hoping.



it's aftermaths not juggernauts. don't worry.


----------



## bnzboy

Seeing dat Sugizo model was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> Yeah, and E-II's are pretty expensive. Like I said.


Got ya, I'd consider them mid priced in the grand scheme of things. Do they cost more over in the UK?


----------



## Curt

Dineley said:


> it's aftermaths not juggernauts. don't worry.


Never tried the Aftermaths, tbh, but if it's a close relative of the Juggernaut, I don't know how long they'd stay in there. I like pickups with a bit of girth in the tone, the juggernauts were super tight, but to get any thickness out of them you had to hit the strings super hard. Cool for super dynamic players, not so much me and my chugga chugga metalcore playing. lol


----------



## possumkiller

I guess if you want a B bass in a solid color you have to custom order it... 

Seriously I just want an LTD BX05 in a metallic color like the good old days. Honestly all these veneers are just off putting. Especially on a Japanese EII...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bnzboy said:


> Seeing dat Sugizo model was a pleasant surprise!



But of course we get the most boring one.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Dineley said:


> went super slowly through that exhibition model video... some real treats in there gem of an 8 string. wow. a lot of the arrows look unreal too too many nice arrows to post so just put my fav in there
> View attachment 58632
> 
> View attachment 58633



Is that a resin top?


----------



## Ikke

The exotic wood thru neck stream basses are so nice...if you took that stream bass body and threw on the cockstock I think we'd be on to something....


----------



## Ikke

I'm also really excited about the new Horizon and the EX18-44 Horizon.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Digging the Sugizo and FR-7 a lot


----------



## Ikke

And whatever the new archtop stream is. Looks rad too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But of course we get the most boring one.



Makes sense. It's his X-Japan associated model and it's his most popular band in US. Juno Reactor is arguable, but who listens to them for their guitarists anyway (besides me).  I also can't imagine the US market wanting his more 'interesting' sigs. 

And didn't everyone here hated that model just for the lack of a neck pickup alone?


----------



## Forkface

i made the mistake of visiting the JP website and now i want a triple P90 strat 







that looks ace AF


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> Got ya, I'd consider them mid priced in the grand scheme of things. Do they cost more over in the UK?



£1800 - £2000 and beyond. Possible to save for, but expensive enough to question my decisions when I end up taking it home.


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> £1800 - £2000 and beyond. Possible to save for, but expensive enough to question my decisions when I end up taking it home.



Oh damn, that is creeping into ESP USA cost for us.


----------



## bnzboy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Makes sense. It's his X-Japan associated model and it's his most popular band in US. Juno Reactor is arguable, but who listens to them for their guitarists anyway (besides me).  I also can't imagine the US market wanting his more 'interesting' sigs.
> 
> And didn't everyone here hated that model just for the lack of a neck pickup alone?



yeah I also can't imaging people here want VK inspired shaped guitars as well.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> Oh damn, that is creeping into ESP USA cost for us.



God damn. _Screw my country._


----------



## cpfc_fan

OliOliver said:


> God damn. _Screw my country._



Luckily for me I bought the bulk of my guitars before the Brexit vote. Though I've heard by the end of the year we will be in a boom and that exchange rate will swing in our favour again  If that happens...... Well i think you guys can guess knowing my track record lol.


----------



## Zado

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-every-esp-2018-exhibition-model


----------



## Church2224

Any word on anything new from ESP's USA Line Up?


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> Any word on anything new from ESP's USA Line Up?


Vipers and SVs!! Bunch of new finish options and possibly woods to be added to the builder soon.


----------



## possumkiller

Jesus... The belly carve on that FR7 Horizon is almost nonexistent.


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> Jesus... The belly carve on that FR7 Horizon is almost nonexistent.



Seems to be the case for both of the Horizons.


----------



## Forkface

NOBODY TALK TO ME I'M HAVING AN EXISTENTIAL CRISIS.


----------



## Ikke

This is has all of my love (EX18-44).


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> Seems to be the case for both of the Horizons.


It's a shame too. I've seen beveled edges bigger than that. Oh well, it's nothing that can't be fixed with a belt sander and a can of black Krylon...


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> Vipers and SVs!! Bunch of new finish options and possibly woods to be added to the builder soon.



Wait, a USA SV? Got a link to this?!?!

I will get one if they do make it.


----------



## JD27

Church2224 said:


> Wait, a USA SV? Got a link to this?!?!
> 
> I will get one if they do make it.


Yup, it’s real and is just absolutely filthy.


----------



## cardinal

Link? Come on man!!!!


----------



## Church2224

JD27 said:


> Yup, it’s real and is just absolutely filthy.



We need pics. OMG This is gonna be schweet.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> We need pics. OMG This is gonna be schweet.


----------



## feraledge

They’re just calling it V


----------



## JD27

Oh I like that one too, Fire Rust Metallic works really nice on that body style.


----------



## Church2224

Well dip me in Chocolate and Call me Tasty THAT IS AWESOME!

Thanks guys I am in love with this


----------



## CapinCripes

feraledge said:


>


My god. Its beautiful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I'm so used to the Alexi that seeing an SV with 2 pickups is fucking jarring.


----------



## frogman81

Any word on whether the LTD black metal series comes from Korea or Indonesia?


----------



## JD27

frogman81 said:


> Any word on whether the LTD black metal series comes from Korea or Indonesia?



Korean for sure, they are supposed to be on the 1000 series level.


----------



## Ikke

http://espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2018/


----------



## frogman81

JD27 said:


> Korean for sure, they are supposed to be on the 1000 series level.


Nice, was thinking the same thing. The M and EC Black Metal are my MVPs for 2018.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> http://espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2018/



I like the finish on the Horizons in EX18-43 and EX18-44. The exhibition series tends to be too gaudy for me, but I like these minus the hardware color choice.


----------



## JD27

Unicorn Shit might be my new favorite color. I'd like mine in satin please.


----------



## cwhitey2

JD27 said:


> Unicorn Shit might be my new favorite color. I'd like mine in satin please.


----------



## musicman61554

The Exhibition models are fricken awesome but who can afford them?????


----------



## theicon2125

musicman61554 said:


> The Exhibition models are fricken awesome but who can afford them?????



You'd be surprised. A mom and pop store in my area brought one back from NAMM a couple years ago and it sold pretty quick.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

musicman61554 said:


> The Exhibition models are fricken awesome but who can afford them?????



Collectors buy them as prestige pieces. Sometimes even stores hold onto them as exhibition examples.


----------



## Crundles

For some reason I can't stop looking at number 12. I've never liked this shape, but the colours are mesmerising.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawwwt


----------



## Mathemagician

Crundles said:


> For some reason I can't stop looking at number 12. I've never liked this shape, but the colours are mesmerising.



‘Cause it’s pretty. Seriously, it’s like they took a “metal” shape and cotton candy colors, and went “bet we can make it elegant”.


----------



## Ikke

I think the FT = Flat Top part was obvious but here's Mamoru Goriku playing it.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BehluSmlPq-/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So disappointing news about that SV, apparently.

https://www.facebook.com/AxePalace/...29114550812/10155877821105813/?type=3&theater



> ESP USA Custom Shop *One-Off* Fire Rust Metallic V-II FR. Do you like V shaped guitars?



I'm not sure if it mean the color is a one-off, or the entire model itself is a one off. If the latter is true, that sucks.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So disappointing news about that SV, apparently.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AxePalace/...29114550812/10155877821105813/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it mean the color is a one-off, or the entire model itself is a one off. If the latter is true, that sucks.



It’s not, they just haven’t added the Viper or V to the site yet. Actually they have been so lazy with updates they don’t even have a 2018 catalog available. Fire Rust is also a standard color option for any model.


----------



## feraledge

V and Viper are both definitely options and there's at least two finished V's out there now.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd love to get some consolidated options as to what ESP USA will or will not do, I feel like I'm guessing when I see what they put out as "one-offs" versus stock options.


----------



## JD27

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd love to get some consolidated options as to what ESP USA will or will not do, I feel like I'm guessing when I see what they put out as "one-offs" versus stock options.



There will be new options this year,supposedly, guess we will know when they do the site updates. Really the only true “one-offs” are the finishes that spongebrick does on occasion. Sometimes they are just things he tries out, but they don’t pick for a standard finish option.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'm just curious if they'd ever be available for order, or other small things - cockstock on a Horizon is a good example. Personally I'd rather talk to a human being about an order than try to get one placed via the configurator with how it's currently set up.


----------



## Womb raider

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm just curious if they'd ever be available for order, or other small things - cockstock on a Horizon is a good example. Personally I'd rather talk to a human being about an order than try to get one placed via the configurator with how it's currently set up.


I think it depends on the dealer you work with getting things beyond the configurator (within reason). As far as I know, cock stock horizons are still on the table as I was going to place an order for one, but the color was the hang up and killed the deal in the end.


----------



## feraledge

The thing is too that the US custom shop guys are super accessible. They seem really willing, but it’s a matter of finding the right dealer willing to advocate on your behalf. Consider nearly all one-off things as testing grounds for future options.


----------



## possumkiller

Idk I was told they aren't a custom shop at all. I had asked about a pointy headstock and Pegasus/Sentient set on an M7 they said nope.


----------



## Womb raider

Fwiw, I reached out to spongebrick directly about the color choice and he said he was down, but I had to go through a dealer to place the order. In the end they came back and said they couldn't do it. I think there's a bunch of red tape preventing them from building one offs for customers since they aren't a custom shop. That's just my guess.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Fwiw, I reached out to spongebrick directly about the color choice and he said he was down, but I had to go through a dealer to place the order. In the end they came back and said they couldn't do it. I think there's a bunch of red tape preventing them from building one offs for customers since they aren't a custom shop. That's just my guess.


At some point they have to reconcile this, but for not being a custom shop, their builder is the same as what Schecter US has for their "USA Production" guitars built in their custom shop. I think that's going to change with time and they're being conservatively cautious to not overstep things now. My fear is that by the time they figure it all out, we'll see pricing more in line with the Japan custom shop. 
Are they just building guitars and then offering them to dealers? At this point, their "one offs" are getting close to matching the existing stock of list-option builds.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Are they just building guitars and then offering them to dealers? At this point, their "one offs" are getting close to matching the existing stock of list-option builds.



A combination of both. Dealers and Customers are puting in orders and they are completing those. Then there are the one-offs that they build and list in the current iventory section that anyone appears to be able to aquire through an ESP dealer. Two SSO members have done just that in the last month.


----------



## SERP

Speaking of V's I wish they would make a LTD offset V thats not an Alexi model or Arrow, I was hoping the "Black Metal" Series had one but they just mad a budget model Arrow which I kinda wanna get but Im still jonesin for a Rhoads


----------



## V_man

https://axepalace.com/esp-usa-v2fr-frm.html#.Wpy1DOd-HIU

¿Why they call it V-II? isn´t that a sv-ii


----------



## CapinCripes

V_man said:


> https://axepalace.com/esp-usa-v2fr-frm.html#.Wpy1DOd-HIU
> 
> ¿Why they call it V-II? isn´t that a sv-ii


Oh hey look, its finally in stock. Right after I bought two other guitars instead because I got impatient. Oh well im happy with my choice.


----------



## feraledge

V_man said:


> https://axepalace.com/esp-usa-v2fr-frm.html#.Wpy1DOd-HIU
> 
> ¿Why they call it V-II? isn´t that a sv-ii


I think they're just looking to brand it for the US line.
Also, configurator has been down for days. This relaunch is taking it's time.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Seems like LTD released a limited edition for the European market 

http://www.laboitenoiredumusicien.com/ltd-guitares-electriques-razorblack-p524173/

Sounds good but can't say i'm a fan of the jatoba fretboard !


----------



## TheUnknownOne




----------



## feraledge

ESP USA options finally updated. Builder is not and pricing isn't listed. 
https://www.espguitars.com/espusa

Found this open grain USA Viper on Reverb at $3499, just to ballpark that one. 






Really need that Horizon back, but do have some new options (a couple of which weren't previously listed): 




MII FR-DLX (bolt on MII with rev dagger)





MII NTB NT (neck thru, non-trem)





MIII (been around a bit, can't remember if it was officially listed though)





M7 FR





VII FR 





VII NT





Viper


----------



## feraledge

New options:

Still no body wood options outside of mahogany. Though they have built a number of "one offs" with other woods, so might depend on your dealer with this one.
But they do have some new body top options:
open grain ash
open grain mahogany

Finishes:
a whole bunch of new bursts, fades and see thru options
I think solid gold and maybe metallic fire rust are the only new flat color options, but there are four marbled choices now including this crazy "cat's eye marble":




Then open grain ash or mahogany specific finishes.
It's unfortunate that what Spongebrick originally was calling "rainbow unicorn shit" is officially blueberry. Not news, but still, now in the catalog as such:





Hardware options:
Have some finally: black, gold, chrome, and nickel (nickel is only an option on the Eclipse and Viper)

Pickup options:
Now 6 SD passive options and 4 active EMG ones

Getting there!!


----------



## Curt

I would love to have any one of those. I really want that orange SV, but with a hipshot.


----------



## Womb raider

Saw this one floating around too. Hope they got the whole M line locked up


----------



## JD27

That’s the sickest M-1 ever. Wish they would do Silverburst as an option.


----------



## Mathemagician

There was one on instagram from a dealer where they had a recessed tom bridge. Not sure I’ve ever seen that on an ESP before. That would give you a TOM without the angled neck correct?


----------



## JD27

There have been a few of the USAs with recessed TOMs. It’s not a standard option though.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The fools - what have they done?!


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The fools - what have they done?!


They unquestionably know not what they do.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That’s the sickest M-1 ever. Wish they would do Silverburst as an option.


Sponge hath spoken, no more silverbursts.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Sponge hath spoken, no more silverbursts.



File that under, "cause reasons...", same as why we can't have Horizons. A Silverburst Horizon would make my head explode.


----------



## amonb

Womb raider said:


> Saw this one floating around too. Hope they got the whole M line locked up



Jesus Christ... Admittedly looks JUST LIKE the Jackson Scott Ian sig from years ago, but W A N T.


----------



## Zado

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The fools - what have they done?!


This is a fake. It HAS to be.


----------



## XiXora

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The fools - what have they done?!


This is why we cant have nice things. I wish I could have voted more than once. It horrified me when I saw it.


----------



## feraledge

This is not a drill. Get on IG and make this right.


----------



## Mathemagician

Thanks for the update. Did my part. Still at 25%. It must be rigged.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

"Hey lets take an already generic shape and make it even MORE generic!"
-The general public


----------



## teqnick

Someone get to hacking the IG and fix the vote. Long live the Kawkstock!!


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> Thanks for the update. Did my part. Still at 25%. It must be rigged.


Fucking Putin.


----------



## feraledge

Double post, so I’ll use this space to shame @HeHasTheJazzHands for calling the Horizon generic. For shame!!


----------



## Mathemagician

These are the same people that COMPLAAAAAAAIIIIIIN when a guitar doesn’t come in black. And they have no problem buying a black guitar with ugly rosewood fretboards. Fuckers.


----------



## StrmRidr

I'll take the 6-inline anyday of the week before a cockstock *dives for cover*.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Thanks for the update. Did my part. Still at 25%. It must be rigged.


LINK.


----------



## JD27

Uncivilized animals...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Honestly, I love the in line headstock... but I would still take the cock stock over the inline, enough pointy headstocked guitars out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Double post, so I’ll use this space to shame @HeHasTheJazzHands for calling the Horizon generic. For shame!!


Well I mean almost everyone has/had a pointy-headstocked Superstrat. 

Shit, even Gibson had one.


----------



## Mathemagician

The in-line is fine when reversed. Jackson’s is the only pointy one I like regular. Idk why.


----------



## FitRocker33

+1 on enough pointy head stocks already. That poll must have been rigged.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I mean almost everyone has/had a pointy-headstocked Superstrat.
> 
> Shit, even Gibson had one.


That carved top was a game changer though. I don't propose that it was the first, but I'd think the Horizon has to be one of the first? Back in 86, I think Schecter didn't start them up till the 90s but that's only casual observation. Charvel 750XL I think is 1989.


----------



## Ikke

Hello. 

The ESP Japan site has been updated. At least on mobile as far as I can tell. Looks like a sitewide overhaul. Looks just cosmetic though. Can someone confirm the desktop site?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all of you are wrong, there is no such thing as too many pointy inline headstocks. Pointy+reversed+inline = godtier
also horizons suck, stars are where it's at


----------



## Womb raider

KnightBrolaire said:


> also horizons suck, stars are where it's at


Them's fightin words right there


----------



## JD27

Get a rope!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> Hello.
> 
> The ESP Japan site has been updated. At least on mobile as far as I can tell. Looks like a sitewide overhaul. Looks just cosmetic though. Can someone confirm the desktop site?



The desktop site got the update, as well.

Perhaps we are a minority in praising the cockstock over the inline? Various public ESP Facebook groups, for example, also share the sentiment that the inline is better. I imagine ESP would rather sell to what the majority or dominant consumer wants.


----------



## frogman81

Has anybody seen the Black Metal guitars in stock anywhere? They seem to be listed as pre-order everywhere so far to me.


----------



## feraledge

frogman81 said:


> Has anybody seen the Black Metal guitars in stock anywhere? They seem to be listed as pre-order everywhere so far to me.


Drum City Guitar Land says theirs are coming in tomorrow. I want that Viper bad. Going to be a while though if it happens.


----------



## feraledge

Also, for Horizons, reversed, angled inline isn't the wrong answer, but cockstock is the right one.


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The desktop site got the update, as well.
> 
> Perhaps we are a minority in praising the cockstock over the inline? Various public ESP Facebook groups, for example, also share the sentiment that the inline is better. I imagine ESP would rather sell to what the majority or dominant consumer wants.



Oh this is definitely the case. The cockstock is not popular outside of japan as far as I know. But considering Page Hamilton is the only notable player(?) who plays that style (and even he doesn’t have that many as far as I know) it would make sense why it’s not as prevalent. 

Aren’t you, Feral, JD, and Me the only ones that still have one? I know Womb had the USA one. Am i missing anyone?


----------



## Ikke

Doubled it up like double mint gum.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> Also, for Horizons, reversed, angled inline isn't the wrong answer, but cockstock is the right one.



This


----------



## Zado

Maybe outside this forum the world really prefers ESP inline and Jackson 3+3 headstocks and abalone guitars.


Ugly, ugly world.


----------



## khanate7

Just ordered the Neil Westfall sig and the new stephen carpenter 6 string reissue from music zoo... pretty stoked on these. Still looking for a dealer that will work with me on custom orders, have put in RFQs with pretty much every major dealer listed on the site and never hear back. DCGL was my last hope and after 6 months of back and forth they flat out said "this is happening way too often lately so weve decided to stop doing custom orders with ESP". Its a sad, shitty day...


----------



## frogman81

feraledge said:


> Drum City Guitar Land says theirs are coming in tomorrow. I want that Viper bad. Going to be a while though if it happens.


They don’t show the “m” model unfortunately. I found the m supposedly in stock at Sam Ash. Haven’t dealt with Sam Ash though, anyone with positive or negative experiences from them?


----------



## JD27

frogman81 said:


> They don’t show the “m” model unfortunately. I found the m supposedly in stock at Sam Ash. Haven’t dealt with Sam Ash though, anyone with positive or negative experiences from them?



Never had any issues with Sam Ash over the years, bought probably a half dozen new guitars and a few used from them.


----------



## skewkus13

The good thing about the reversed inline is, it doesn't look reversed. It looks like its "ment" to be that way. To me anyway. Take Jackson reversed for example, to me it looks like, that sh#t is really the Fuk upside down. But with Esp the lines just flow easier. Looks "right" either way. Am I making sense here? Haha


----------



## feraledge

Just an observation, been wondering why they kept saying the Black Metal series are at the 1000 series level. Figured there had to be something. Saw some reviews of the NW-44 (Neil Westfall sig), people having some finish issues out of the box, despite apparently being great guitars. But those are made in Indonesia. So while last year a bunch of the 400 series were made in Korea, now looks like the 600 series (which I'm guessing is where the BMs belong) are all made at WMI Indonesia.
Could be a nothing issue, for the BMs at least. $750 isn't far off from a 400 series and the specs are top notch. But the NW is $1000 and that seems to be a pretty major change to bump that line to Indonesia.

That said, if I could buy all three of those BMs right now, I totally would.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Just an observation, been wondering why they kept saying the Black Metal series are at the 1000 series level. Figured there had to be something. Saw some reviews of the NW-44 (Neil Westfall sig), people having some finish issues out of the box, despite apparently being great guitars. But those are made in Indonesia. So while last year a bunch of the 400 series were made in Korea, now looks like the 600 series (which I'm guessing is where the BMs belong) are all made at WMI Indonesia.
> Could be a nothing issue, for the BMs at least. $750 isn't far off from a 400 series and the specs are top notch. But the NW is $1000 and that seems to be a pretty major change to bump that line to Indonesia.
> 
> That said, if I could buy all three of those BMs right now, I totally would.


Considering the major qc issues reported about recent MIK productions, that's quite a good news.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Just an observation, been wondering why they kept saying the Black Metal series are at the 1000 series level. Figured there had to be something. Saw some reviews of the NW-44 (Neil Westfall sig), people having some finish issues out of the box, despite apparently being great guitars. But those are made in Indonesia. So while last year a bunch of the 400 series were made in Korea, now looks like the 600 series (which I'm guessing is where the BMs belong) are all made at WMI Indonesia.
> Could be a nothing issue, for the BMs at least. $750 isn't far off from a 400 series and the specs are top notch. But the NW is $1000 and that seems to be a pretty major change to bump that line to Indonesia.
> 
> That said, if I could buy all three of those BMs right now, I totally would.



So they pulled a fast one on us. The Black Metal Series show Korea on the headstock on the ESP site, but now th production models are showing Indonesia.


----------



## frogman81

JD27 said:


> So they pulled a fast one on us. The Black Metal Series show Korea on the headstock on the ESP site, but now th production models are showing Indonesia.


This is troubling news for me, where are you seeing them listed as made in Indonesia?


----------



## JD27

frogman81 said:


> This is troubling news for me, where are you seeing them listed as made in Indonesia?



Yup, a GAS boner killer. 

ESP Product Page shows Korea






Sweetwater Page


----------



## possumkiller

Wow that's a pretty douche move...


----------



## Tisca

Ltd's the past years have already been pretty bad quality, at least if you compare to 10-15 years ago. And the prices have gone up. The only great Indo guitar I've seen was a Strandberg. The rest have been even worse than Ltd's. Even if these Indo Ltd's would be on par with Koreans it still would be too little guitar for the money (competitively). I'll still go check em out when they're in stores.


----------



## BlueTrident

Man the price rises of LTDs in the UK have been astronomical


----------



## Forkface

oh thats lame. i wanted a black metal M and to add a neck single coil, there's a noticeable lack of HS guitars around, and rg565s are kinda hard to find.


----------



## Tisca

BlueTrident said:


> Man the price rises of LTDs in the UK have been astronomical


Yeah. When you can get MIJ 2nd hand guitars for half the price of a new Ltd, there's no chance I'll spend money on Ltds.


----------



## gunch

I haven't made a NGD for my 2017 EC1K because I've been pretty disappointed in the fretwork with it.

It's not "bad" per se, they are crowned right and level but the corners where it meets the binding aren't rounded off, I expected much better. I'm stuck with it now so I'm just going to buy some files and do them myself.


----------



## Zado

silverabyss said:


> I haven't made a NGD for my 2017 EC1K because I've been pretty disappointed in the fretwork with it.
> 
> It's not "bad" per se, they are crowned right and level but the corners where it meets the binding aren't rounded off, I expected much better. I'm stuck with it now so I'm just going to buy some files and do them myself.


Made in Korea?


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Made in Korea?



Yes sir, a EC1K Black with white binding, not abalone.


----------



## feraledge

silverabyss said:


> I haven't made a NGD for my 2017 EC1K because I've been pretty disappointed in the fretwork with it.
> 
> It's not "bad" per se, they are crowned right and level but the corners where it meets the binding aren't rounded off, I expected much better. I'm stuck with it now so I'm just going to buy some files and do them myself.


Can you post a pic? If they’re not sharp or hanging off, it might not be the best, but still very much in line for the price point. Ball end fret work isn’t going to come out of WMI. It’s not even a given from Japan. My custom Horizon has beautifully rounded fret ends, but I wouldn’t expect it on production guitars. That said, there are times when production ESP SS/E-IIs really did get exceptional fret treatments. 

And on the BMs, the change is a bit disappointing, but I’d say more so for the $1000 NW than any of the BMs. I won’t pay full price for anything really, will wait for a solid discount/sale (and when I have money), but I would seriously jump on all three of those as long as the quality is where it should be.


----------



## Zado

silverabyss said:


> Yes sir, a EC1K Black with white binding, not abalone.


I thought so. WMI can't keep on par with orders, that's my guess. Too many flaws lately, from many brands.


----------



## gunch

feraledge said:


> Can you post a pic? If they’re not sharp or hanging off, it might not be the best, but still very much in line for the price point. Ball end fret work isn’t going to come out of WMI. It’s not even a given from Japan. My custom Horizon has beautifully rounded fret ends, but I wouldn’t expect it on production guitars. That said, there are times when production ESP SS/E-IIs really did get exceptional fret treatments.
> 
> And on the BMs, the change is a bit disappointing, but I’d say more so for the $1000 NW than any of the BMs. I won’t pay full price for anything really, will wait for a solid discount/sale (and when I have money), but I would seriously jump on all three of those as long as the quality is where it should be.








*Full disclosure:* This was after I tried filing them down with a sapphire file (before it went dull as hell) and rubbed the edges up and down with 0000 steel wool (and messed up the finish a little) 

I also reminded myself that I just don't like jumbo frets 

Going to try to actually get a legit fret end file soon-ish


----------



## feraledge

silverabyss said:


> *Full disclosure:* This was after I tried filing them down with a sapphire file (before it went dull as hell) and rubbed the edges up and down with 0000 steel wool (and messed up the finish a little)
> 
> I also reminded myself that I just don't like jumbo frets
> 
> Going to try to actually get a legit fret end file soon-ish


If you filed it down then this doesn't help a whole lot! But that looks within the realm of expectation. If you filed it with a dull file, then I'd imagine you didn't take much off. Where they hanging over or sharp?


----------



## gunch

feraledge said:


> If you filed it down then this doesn't help a whole lot! But that looks within the realm of expectation. If you filed it with a dull file, then I'd imagine you didn't take much off. Where they hanging over or sharp?



Flush but sharp, flat/square corners


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy-eD6g6x9/

Orca boia.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I would love a 26.5 scale seven string EX with ebony fretboard, TOM, and Black Winters. Probably won't happen, but oh well.


----------



## possumkiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> I would love a 26.5 scale seven string EX with ebony fretboard, TOM, and Black Winters. Probably won't happen, but oh well.


That would be like a 6 string 35 inch scale SG bass... All neck.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy-eD6g6x9/
> 
> Orca boia.



This finish in blue with gold hardware would have a very cool “starry night” vibe.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy-eD6g6x9/
> 
> Orca boia.



Maremma infiammata!


----------

